# Drivel for da Troops and Vets # 49.....



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh yeah.....How you doin Rutt and Bammer? Y'all closed the other one for I could post. Somebody must have  wanted to push that button baaaaddd


----------



## kracker (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice video pick, Jeff. That Joe Walsh is one strange dude, I think he might be a driveler on other sites.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 7, 2012)

Now he just needs to try out the secret decoder ring.


----------



## slip (Dec 7, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Now he just needs to try out the secret decoder ring.



Tell him the cape is in the mail.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah.....How you doin Rutt and Bammer? Y'all closed the other one for I could post. Somebody must have  wanted to push that button baaaaddd



I gotta admit..... closing a thread wasn't near as thrilling as i expected.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 7, 2012)

slip said:


> Tell him the cape is in the mail.



Uh, no. His head is big enough now that he's a mod. Give him a cape too? Nuh uh.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah.....How you doin Rutt and Bammer? Y'all closed the other one for I could post. Somebody must have  wanted to push that button baaaaddd


Doing Good Jeff......Sorry about that.........Just trying to teach a newbie the ropes!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I gotta admit..... closing a thread wasn't near as thrilling as i expected.


Whatever you do, don't push that button over there.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatever you do, don't push that button over there.



Too late. He banded hisself and can't figure out how to get back in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2012)

kracker said:


> Nice video pick, Jeff. That Joe Walsh is one strange dude, I think he might be a driveler on other sites.



I thought it would be appropriate for my situation here in Norfolk, working the 10th annual "Tribute to the Troops" with the WWE and the 49th driveler! 



Bubbette said:


> Now he just needs to try out the secret decoder ring.



Good Lord...hope he doesn't crash the site 



slip said:


> Tell him the cape is in the mail.



Y'all get a cape wiff dat Mod stuff?  I usede tyo have one 



rhbama3 said:


> I gotta admit..... closing a thread wasn't near as thrilling as i expected.



Yeah well, I'm just glad you hit the correct button.  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Doing Good Jeff......Sorry about that.........Just trying to teach a newbie the ropes!!



No Prob!! Keep an eye on him, he's known to be quite dangerful!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2012)

headed to bed before i get myself in trouble. 

0430 will get here way too soon.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> i gotta admit..... Closing a thread wasn't near as thrilling as i expected.



lol


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 7, 2012)

What up boyz n gurlz. Just got back to da Cafe'356 from the ER. Erybody OK. (Pop) Man they is some stuff goin on, on Friday nite up in that place. Sure am glad The Man didn't call me to do that kinda work. Anywhoooo, smells too fresh in heah,  PPPfffffttttt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> headed to bed before i get myself in trouble.
> 
> 0430 will get here way too soon.



10-4, Hoss....or me!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> What up boyz n gurlz. Just got back to da Cafe'356 from the ER. Erybody OK. (Pop) Man they is some stuff goin on, on Friday nite up in that place. Sure am glad The Man didn't call me to do that kinda work. Anywhoooo, smells too fresh in heah,  PPPfffffttttt.



 ER  Erything ok?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No Prob!! Keep an eye on him, he's known to be quite dangerful!!!


Mostly just dangerful to himself!!........If we can just keep him away from the frozen food aisle in Publix, and away from trailer wiring, and Ameristep Ground blinds!!

I think he has already done away with the Koi Pond!!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 7, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Mostly just dangerful to himself!!........If we can just keep him away from the frozen food aisle in Publix, and away from trailer wiring, and Ameristep Ground blinds!!
> 
> I think he has already done away with the Koi Pond!!



And now someone gave him a new way to hurt himself? Y'all don't make no sense at all.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> ER  Erything ok?



He's 75 and thinks he's still 30.


----------



## kracker (Dec 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> He's 75 and thinks he's still 30.


Glad he's OK


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> He's 75 and thinks he's still 30.



Glad he's fine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> He's 75 and thinks he's still 30.



He didn't mention his mom is battling leukimia with her precious bald head, who is SUPPOSED to be at Emory Hospital drove him to the hospital. I don't like this......


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He didn't mention his mom is battling leukimia with her precious bald head, who is SUPPOSED to be at Emory Hospital drove him to the hospital. I don't like this......



Emory is a great place. My mom went there a couple of times.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Mostly just dangerful to himself!!........If we can just keep him away from the frozen food aisle in Publix, and away from trailer wiring, and Ameristep Ground blinds!!
> 
> I think he has already done away with the Koi Pond!!



Yeah, I haven't quite figgered that one out.....he just moved it indoors, but smaller fishes 





Bubbette said:


> And now someone gave him a new way to hurt himself? Y'all don't make no sense at all.



Dat's why we hang out wiff y'all....  



Hornet22 said:


> He's 75 and thinks he's still 30.



I can appreciate dat!! 



kracker said:


> Glad he's OK



X2!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He didn't mention his mom is battling leukimia with her precious bald head, who is SUPPOSED to be at Emory Hospital drove him to the hospital. I don't like this......


Dang!!......Ya'll have a lot on your hands!!........Thoughts, and prayers are with Ya'll!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang!!......Ya'll have a lot on your hands!!........Thoughts, and prayers are with Ya'll!!



Thank you.


----------



## kracker (Dec 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He didn't mention his mom is battling leukimia with her precious bald head, who is SUPPOSED to be at Emory Hospital drove him to the hospital. I don't like this......


Sending good thoughts and prayers for all y'all. I've got some bad things going on, they are nothing compared with y'alls problems


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 8, 2012)

kracker said:


> Sending good thoughts and prayers for all y'all. I've got some bad things going on, they are nothing compared with y'alls problems



Thoughts, and prayers for you as well!!

I know you have been going through a hard time as well!!


----------



## kracker (Dec 8, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thoughts, and prayers for you as well!!
> 
> I know you have been going through a hard time as well!!


Thanks, they are appreciated!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2012)

Morning Youngins from Norcross Georgia. It is great to be in the state.


----------



## kracker (Dec 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins from Norcross Georgia. It is great to be in the state.


Good morning and welcome back from the thriving metropolis of Gumlog!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2012)

Kracker, Gumlog sounds about the same size of My town, Adairville Ky. Love me a small town.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins from Norcross Georgia. It is great to be in the state.



Mornin Pops, from the Chesapeake Bay. Can't wait to get back to Georgia!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Pops, from the Chesapeake Bay. Can't wait to get back to Georgia!!



Morning Jeff, imagine you on the Bay and me in Georgia. I used to live up there about 40 years ago. In fact got married up there.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2012)

Air smells better down here and the water taste better.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Morning Jeff, imagine you on the Bay and me in Georgia. I used to live up there about 40 years ago. In fact got married up there.



Well, I'll be durned!!! 



KyDawg said:


> Air smells better down here and the water taste better.



I agree with that!! Can't wait to smell it and taste it come Monday evenin.

Gonna call it a night...gonna be a long day tomorrow....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2012)

did bammer sleep in?   Figured he was getting up at 4:30 to be the mod on doody.   

Well for those trying to grab a quick cup and bite to head to the woods here you go.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2012)

Mernin idjits..


----------



## kracker (Dec 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin idjits..


morning commie....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2012)

Sounds like popcorn out there this mornin with all the duck hunters blastin away at the duckies back in da swamps.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2012)

Up a tree again in stewart county. Only one shot heard so far. That's never a good sign.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Up a tree again in stewart county. Only one shot heard so far. That's never a good sign.



You heard it and are still here, that is a good sign.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2012)

Last day of enjoying my Griz. New Insurance mandates won't allow da wife to stay employed if anyone under her coverage uses any form of tobacco. Hopefully I won't get banded in the coming days and weeks as I deal with the withdrawels...


----------



## Hankus (Dec 8, 2012)

I see sqwerls





an that's about it


----------



## Hankus (Dec 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Last day of enjoying my Griz. New Insurance mandates won't allow da wife to stay employed if anyone under her coverage uses any form of tobacco. Hopefully I won't get banded in the coming days and weeks as I deal with the withdrawels...



I sorry........fer everybody else. I'm down to my last can here right now. Mebbe I should quit too. Misery loves company ya know.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Misery loves company ya know.


That's just it, I don't live in Misery. I live in Jawja.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's just it, I don't live in Misery. I live in Jawja.



Well then, prepare to take a vaca there


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well then, prepare to take a vaca there



I done been there. It's so flat you can see tomorrow coming a day ahead of time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2012)

Come into work this morning to find out I've got 84 hrs this week .


----------



## Hankus (Dec 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come into work this morning to find out I've got 84 hrs this week .



When you gonna sleep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> When you gonna sleep





At work . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> When you gonna sleep





Hooked On Quack said:


> At work . . .



Just DANG !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2012)

KANG QUACK!!!!

Okay, this morning didint go to plan. One of the older lease members drove under my stand to the back corner. 15 minutes later he shoots twice. 10 minutes after that, he drives back and ask me to help him find and get two hogs. My poor wittle bayou 220 isn't built to carry 230 pounds of bammer and 350 pounds of stankin' boars. Threw them in the ravine and now back in the stand but I aint too hopeful.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah that might mess up a hunt


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> KANG QUACK!!!!
> 
> Okay, this morning didint go to plan. One of the older lease members drove under my stand to the back corner. 15 minutes later he shoots twice. 10 minutes after that, he drives back and ask me to help him find and get two hogs. My poor wittle bayou 220 isn't built to carry 230 pounds of bammer and 350 pounds of stankin' boars. Threw them in the ravine and now back in the stand but I aint too hopeful.





Hankus said:


> Yeah that might mess up a hunt



I'd be having words with anyone riding by my stand messing up my hunting. But then, where I usually put my stands, nobody is gonna ride by. 

Hey Hankus, lemme know when you get outta da stand so I can call you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2012)

Awwwwwww Hail me !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwwwwww Hail me !!!



Awwwwww Hail yourself. 
How's that backside doing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awwwwww Hail yourself.
> How's that backside doing






It's purple !!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come into work this morning to find out I've got 84 hrs this week .



So you get paroled after next Friday?  You likely to be sociable Saturday?? I think Mason is gettin' a weekend pass next week.  We're training in Waynesboro on Sunday and will drop him back at the ke   nnel on our way home.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awwwwww Hail yourself.
> How's that backside doing


 sorry 'bout your ER trip!


Hooked On Quack said:


> It's purple !!!


sore? you movin ok??


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> So you get paroled after next Friday?  You likely to be sociable Saturday?? I think Mason is gettin' a weekend pass next week.  We're training in Waynesboro on Sunday and will drop him back at the ke   nnel on our way home.


TAAAAGGSisstaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm bored.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> So you get paroled after next Friday?  You likely to be sociable Saturday?? I think Mason is gettin' a weekend pass next week.  We're training in Waynesboro on Sunday and will drop him back at the ke   nnel on our way home.




I'm HOPING I get the weekend off, give me a call next Friday, or Saturday.






Keebs said:


> sorry 'bout your ER trip!
> 
> sore? you movin ok??






Not too bad actually, just have to be careful sitting down...


----------



## camo-n-lace (Dec 8, 2012)

Can anyone just jump in? I brought my own popcorn.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2012)

camo-n-lace said:


> Can anyone just jump in? I brought my own popcorn.



Absolutely. Sometimes you gotta knock a couple of them in the head to get a response (ADHD Anonymous Counselling) but anyone is welcome.


----------



## camo-n-lace (Dec 8, 2012)

I specialize in ADHD. Got three college degrees in it. I've learned real quick to hit and hard and run like the wind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2012)

camo-n-lace said:


> I specialize in ADHD. Got three college degrees in it. I've learned real quick to hit and hard and run like the wind.



Well you won't have to run from this crowd. Most of em' like being hit, in one manner or another..


----------



## camo-n-lace (Dec 8, 2012)

Don't they all!! It seems the harder you hit the more interested they become!! Several years ago I would sit and just read what ya'll posted. Then I went on to FB and now I'm trying to come back here. This is some funny stuff!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2012)

camo-n-lace said:


> Can anyone just jump in? I brought my own popcorn.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Absolutely. ....



And I thought I was spzzall.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 8, 2012)

What up boyz n gurlz. Thanks for the thoughts an  for Pop. That ole boy ain goin down without kicking. Docs decided it were vertigo. Got him home, all doped up, and he slept for 9 hours straight. Uncle and aunt stayed with them last nite to be on the safe side. Came out da tree a lil early this a m and walked up on their deck; he's in the kitchen, done scrambled a dozen eggs, grilled two pounds of sausage links, toasted a loaf of wheat bread, and had both waffle irons going. Said Pop, you feelin better, said heck no, bout to starve to deaf


----------



## camo-n-lace (Dec 8, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And I thought I was spzzall.



Wez all specual.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well you won't have to run from this crowd. Most of em' like being hit, in one manner or another..










Hornet22 said:


> What up boyz n gurlz. Thanks for the thoughts an  for Pop. That ole boy ain goin down without kicking. Docs decided it were vertigo. Got him home, all doped up, and he slept for 9 hours straight. Uncle and aunt stayed with them last nite to be on the safe side. Came out da tree a lil early this a m and walked up on their deck; he's in the kitchen, done scrambled a dozen eggs, grilled two pounds of sausage links, toasted a loaf of wheat bread, and had both waffle irons going. Said Pop, you feelin better, said heck no, bout to starve to deaf






Glad he's back home !!! 


He was just fixin a lil snack !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad he's back home !!!
> 
> 
> He was just fixin a lil snack !!



He Is a big ole man. Hands bout the size of my waist. And he's a lawyer.



GO GA. Southern!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He Is a big ole man. Hands bout the size of my waist. And he's a lawyer.
> 
> 
> 
> GO GA. Southern!






Whatever happened to Chris ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatever happened to Chris ???



Takes after his mama. Her feet don't even touch the floor when she sits down. 
His and my son on the other hand is 6'6"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2012)

camo-n-lace said:


> Wez all specual.



See what I mean, just smack em' around some.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 8, 2012)

Morning y'all (or afternoon). I wasn't very smart last night. Decided to read for a bit before going to bed. Next thing I knew I was finished with the book and Bubba was gettin up to go huntin. I see a nap in my future this afternoon. Bubba has taught me a lot bout how good an afternoon nap can be. He da king of naps. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> did bammer sleep in?   Figured he was getting up at 4:30 to be the mod on doody.


 
He'll be on mod doody tonight while he expects me to cook. If you hear a smoke alarm, don't worry. It's just the dinner bell when I cook. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Come into work this morning to find out I've got 84 hrs this week .



So I guess you aint gonna have time to do much stawkin this week. 



rhbama3 said:


> Okay, this morning didint go to plan. One of the older lease members drove under my stand to the back corner. 15 minutes later he shoots twice. 10 minutes after that, he drives back and ask me to help him find and get two hogs. My poor wittle bayou 220 isn't built to carry 230 pounds of bammer and 350 pounds of stankin' boars. Threw them in the ravine and now back in the stand but I aint too hopeful.



Whatever excuse works. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO GA. Southern!



I'm watchin the game now. Mini Me has mixed feelings. She doesn't want to give up a week of her Christmas break to go to the Championship game, but she doesn't want them to lose either.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey Mandy !!!! Got my glass wick holders.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Mandy !!!! Got my glass wick holders.
> 
> View attachment 703426



I LOVE THAT!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 8, 2012)

Georgia Southern won! Mini Me is now eager to see who wins between Wofford and ND State to see if she'll have to go back to GSU next weekend for a game.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 8, 2012)

Howdy folks. quick drive by before work. 

Just gotta say, Raleigh Tabor is da man. I have one of his knives that I broke the end cap on ( dropped it and it hit a rock  ). Raleigh replaced the end cap and it is even purdier than the original. All he would charge me was shipping. He is awesome.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 8, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks. quick drive by before work.
> 
> Just gotta say, Raleigh Tabor is da man. I have one of his knives that I broke the end cap on ( dropped it and it hit a rock  ). Raleigh replaced the end cap and it is even purdier than the original. All he would charge me was shipping. He is awesome.



What up bro. I'll second all you sayd bout RT


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Georgia Southern won! Mini Me is now eager to see who wins between Wofford and ND State to see if she'll have to go back to GSU next weekend for a game.






My nephew is an ex-player (injuries) and now a student coach for GSU !!  Name's Garrett Smith !!





You gonna get Pookie a new Ameristep blind for Christmas ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks. quick drive by before work.
> 
> Just gotta say, Raleigh Tabor is da man. I have one of his knives that I broke the end cap on ( dropped it and it hit a rock  ). Raleigh replaced the end cap and it is even purdier than the original. All he would charge me was shipping. He is awesome.



We got some gooduns on here fo sho.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We got some gooduns on here fo sho.






Some of the finest folks you'll eva meet !!!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My nephew is an ex-player (injuries) and now a student coach for GSU !!  Name's Garrett Smith !!



Allison wishes the playoffs didn't coincide with Christmas break. She loves marching, but hates having to travel back and forth over the break. And the band uses a whole week to go to the Championship game. 

Allison has Garrett's name in case she needs anything (like a ride home from jail if she tries to burn down the dorm again).  





Hooked On Quack said:


> You gonna get Pookie a new Ameristep blind for Christmas ??



Why, so he can break another one?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Why, so he can break another one?



How many has it been now?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Allison has Garrett's name in case she needs anything (like a ride home from jail if she tries to burn down the dorm again).



Sounds like she takes after her diddy...


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 8, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How many has it been now?



I lost count. I just know to take away his credit card any time he talks about one. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like she takes after her diddy...



She does. Since she's started color guard in 9th grade, she's had 2 knee injections, 2 knee surgeries, a broken tooth requiring a root canal, and stuff I can't remember. 

The burning down the dorm incident happened when she had only been there a couple of weeks. She decided to fry pork chops for supper. She got a little confused between knowing when the grease was hot and when we cook candy and checking to make sure the syrup is ready. She put a little flour into the grease to see if it would form a ball. It didn't. When the grease started to smoke she realized she had done something wrong. A roommate's boyfriend grabbed the pan, took it outside, and threw it into the grass, catching the grass on fire. A roommate got up on a chair and fanned the smoke detector to try to get it to stop alarming. The other roommates just laughed. She has been banned from frying anything for the rest of the year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> I lost count. I just know to take away his credit card any time he talks about one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yep, Pookie can't deny that one !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> I lost count. I just know to take away his credit card any time he talks about one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's doomed to a life full of challenges...


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, Pookie can't deny that one !!!



I know. Glad she didn't get any of it from me! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's doomed to a life full of challenges...



Yep. Unfortunately, we all do.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 8, 2012)

ND State beat Wofford 114-7 so it looks like Mini Me won't have to go back to GSU next weekend. GSU plays ND State (at ND State I think). Now to see if they'll go to the Championship game.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> I know. Glad she didn't get any of it from me!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Unfortunately, we all do.





My sista's nickname in college was "Helen" as in Helen Keller, she was always running into stuff, wrecking cars etc !!!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My sista's nickname in college was "Helen" as in Helen Keller, she was always running into stuff, wrecking cars etc !!!



I represent that remark!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> I represent that remark!











Okay, 12hrs down and only 72 mo to go !!!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 8, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> I represent that remark!



BUBBETTE!!!! 

YOU'RE ALIVE!!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 8, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> BUBBETTE!!!!
> 
> YOU'RE ALIVE!!!!



So are you!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 8, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> So are you!!!!



Yeah well, a pharmacy tech at Walgreens almost wasn't.... but that's another story.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 8, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah well, a pharmacy tech at Walgreens almost wasn't.... but that's another story.



Uh oh. Should I send the SWAT team?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 8, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Uh oh. Should I send the SWAT team?



Naw, I had my say. 

Did you know that Walgreen's pharmacy techs get to decide who can and cannot purchase Mucinex-D now. 


The girl flat out told me that it was illegal for her to sell it to me. I haven't bought any in over three months. She didn't even bother to run my license. THEN she tried to tell me that unless I'd had a prescription filled with them in the last 30 days, they wouldn't sell it to me any way. 

Black circles under my eyes, can't breath, can't hardly speak, head killing me and I guess the Mucinex-D behind the counter was too far for her to reach. 

S'okay. I went to Walmart where the pharmacy woman even gave me a $5 coupon for it.   

I've spent the last two hours firing off emails to Walgreens corporate complaint system. 

I hope they're dumb enough to call me. I really want them to call me. 

























I wonder if the gal at Walgreens put gloves on when she picked my bloody/green/snotty kleenex up off of the counter.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 8, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Naw, I had my say.
> 
> Did you know that Walgreen's pharmacy techs get to decide who can and cannot purchase Mucinex-D now.
> 
> ...




The whole thing with Mucinex D has gotten out of hand. I take it twice/day everyday. I had a girl at Publix tell me they could no longer sell me the 36 pack, but only the 18 pack because of how often I buy it. Funny, my normal pharmacy sells me the 36 pack every 18 days. 
























turtlebug said:


> I wonder if the gal at Walgreens put gloves on when she picked my bloody/green/snotty kleenex up off of the counter.



Oooohh!! Gross!!


----------



## kracker (Dec 8, 2012)

Awww hail Queen T-Bug.......


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 8, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> The whole thing with Mucinex D has gotten out of hand. I take it twice/day everyday. I had a girl at Publix tell me they could no longer sell me the 36 pack, but only the 18 pack because of how often I buy it. Funny, my normal pharmacy sells me the 36 pack every 18 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree.  Abbey's pediatrician gave her a danged prescription for it and they STILL WON'T SELL IT TO US except one 36 count per month. Thank goodness she hasn't needed it in a while. 

I guess I'm gonna have to get Jerome to start going to one store and I'll go to another.  Right now, until my insurance kicks in with Quest, I'm in a mess if my sinuses get too bad. 

I've got way too much meat on my bones and all of my front teeth for them to be questioning me about my danged Mucniex habit.  It's just stupid. 


I did find one thing that has really been helping. I found some stuff online called "Alkalol". I mix it in with my distilled water and salt solution sinus rinse. Between the Nasonex and that, it's been pretty well kept under control.

I have a bottle of 30 Doxycycline with three refills that it has been determined Abbey cannot use so if I get much worse off, I'll start downing those and hope for the best before I shell out $100 to the doc right now.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 8, 2012)

kracker said:


> Awww hail Queen T-Bug.......



I knew my grumpiness would get me somewhere in life.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 8, 2012)

I just got shushed over a Pokemon movie?


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 8, 2012)

Got cumpny, not allowed to say hay boyz n gurlz


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2012)

Sittin in my tree stand and all is nice and peaceful in the world ...


"Pull ..... BAM BAM" ....... "Pull ......... BAM BAM"

They told me the stand was close to the neighboring "shooting resort" but i didnt know i would be able to listen to their conversation.
Didnt see nothin ... needless to say.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2012)

Have I missed anithang? We been sport drankin cense yesterday an i aint got my drivler updayte!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Have I missed anithang? We been sport drankin cense yesterday an i aint got my drivler updayte!



rite there wiff ya Blood. I be sportrin me a drank tadeaf.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 8, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I agree.  Abbey's pediatrician gave her a danged prescription for it and they STILL WON'T SELL IT TO US except one 36 count per month. Thank goodness she hasn't needed it in a while.



So you're not allowed to take it according to the directions?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2012)

Home from da hills.
The hog killin' fiasco this morning and then saw ONE squirrel this evening while i sweated. Loaded up everything and called it a weekend. Just too hot and the no see ums were terrible again today. Doe #3 is out there somewhere but they just arent moving in the daylight right now. Heard only 2 shots this afternoon.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 8, 2012)

Uh oh. Be careful. He's home and "workin"again.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Uh oh. Be careful. He's home and "workin"again.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>



I sprinkled gluten on your ribs.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 8, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> I sprinkled gluten on your ribs.



Speaking of....... 

Did he tell you about our restaurant adventures the other night? 

He's "The most important person in this restaurant right now". 



Only to have the waitress garnish his gluten-free soup with mounds of gluten-containing tortilla chips.     



It was funny.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Speaking of.......
> 
> Did he tell you about our restaurant adventures the other night?
> 
> ...



Im spacial......


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2012)

Evening youngins, sure was nice to spend a couple of day in The State.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins, sure was nice to spend a couple of day in The State.



So did your team win Friday night??


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> So did your team win Friday night??



No, Unfortunately I have a long history of pulling for teams that get close but never smell the cigar smoke.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2012)

da sleep monster has about got me. Night, ya'll!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> da sleep monster has about got me. Night, ya'll!



You dont get to sleep, because I am going to post until daylight and you will need to watch me pretty closely.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> No, Unfortunately I have a long history of pulling for teams that get close but never smell the cigar smoke.



They made it a week further than us ...mine went out last week.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> They made it a week further than us ...mine went out last week.



We can always say "wait until next year".


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh..........My..........GAWD...... I HURT......... all walls, ceiling & floors, vacuumed.........brang on da drinks!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Mandy !!!! Got my glass wick holders.
> 
> View attachment 703426


LOVE, Love, LOVE!!!!!


Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks. quick drive by before work.
> 
> Just gotta say, Raleigh Tabor is da man. I have one of his knives that I broke the end cap on ( dropped it and it hit a rock  ). Raleigh replaced the end cap and it is even purdier than the original. All he would charge me was shipping. He is awesome.





Bubbette said:


> I lost count. I just know to take away his credit card any time he talks about one.
> She does. Since she's started color guard in 9th grade, she's had 2 knee injections, 2 knee surgeries, a broken tooth requiring a root canal, and stuff I can't remember.
> 
> The burning down the dorm incident happened when she had only been there a couple of weeks. She decided to fry pork chops for supper. She got a little confused between knowing when the grease was hot and when we cook candy and checking to make sure the syrup is ready. She put a little flour into the grease to see if it would form a ball. It didn't. When the grease started to smoke she realized she had done something wrong. A roommate's boyfriend grabbed the pan, took it outside, and threw it into the grass, catching the grass on fire. A roommate got up on a chair and fanned the smoke detector to try to get it to stop alarming. The other roommates just laughed. She has been banned from frying anything for the rest of the year.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, 12hrs down and only 72 mo to go !!!







turtlebug said:


> Naw, I had my say.
> 
> Did you know that Walgreen's pharmacy techs get to decide who can and cannot purchase Mucinex-D now.
> 
> ...





kracker said:


> Awww hail Queen T-Bug.......





turtlebug said:


> I knew my grumpiness would get me somewhere in life.





slip said:


> Sittin in my tree stand and all is nice and peaceful in the world ...
> 
> 
> "Pull ..... BAM BAM" ....... "Pull ......... BAM BAM"
> ...





blood on the ground said:


> Have I missed anithang? We been sport drankin cense yesterday an i aint got my drivler updayte!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> rite there wiff ya Blood. I be sportrin me a drank tadeaf.


my back be killllling me, but bygawd, got it done!


Bubbette said:


> Uh oh. Be careful. He's home and "workin"again.





rhbama3 said:


>





Bubbette said:


> I sprinkled gluten on your ribs.





KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins, sure was nice to spend a couple of day in The State.


 be glad when ya get further south! I gots some pear relish with your name on it!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh..........My..........GAWD...... I HURT......... all walls, ceiling & floors, vacuumed.........brang on da drinks!
> 
> 
> LOVE, Love, LOVE!!!!!
> ...



Queen of the multi-quote!!

Advil, and Wisers, and call me in the morning!!...........Just wait till after 9:00 am!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh..........My..........GAWD...... I HURT......... all walls, ceiling & floors, vacuumed.........brang on da drinks!
> 
> 
> LOVE, Love, LOVE!!!!!
> ...



There is probably a limit on quotes and an infraction associated with it. You better be glad that RH went to bed early.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Queen of the multi-quote!!
> 
> Advil, and Wisers, and call me in the morning!!...........Just wait till after 9:00 am!!


Wiser's started, fixin to do a "spa time" with some hot water, lawd I need a back rub!  And darlin', YOU know I ain't gonna call nobody 'for "noonish"!


KyDawg said:


> There is probably a limit on quotes and an infraction associated with it. You better be glad that RH went to bed early.


Nawww, it ain't no limit 'cept for the dang smiley's and 
Wobert Woo & the other mod's know, I ain't gonna push no limits, I have too much fun here!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2012)

Keebs I brought dem boys in Atlanta some Ky sausage today, next trip I will get further south with more goodies. By the way people in Atlanta are so nice, they will wash your windshield for you at a stop sign for free. That is what I call hospitality.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs I brought dem boys in Atlanta some Ky sausage today, next trip I will get further south with more goodies. By the way people in Atlanta are so nice, they will wash your windshield for you at a stop sign for free. That is what I call hospitality.



You aint right Charlie!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs I brought dem boys in Atlanta some Ky sausage today, next trip I will get further south with more goodies. By the way people in Atlanta are so nice, they will wash your windshield for you at a stop sign for free. That is what I call hospitality.





brownceluse said:


> You aint right Charlie!


 now wait a minute, he's a true "southern boy" what's going on now no one has told me about???


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> now wait a minute, he's a true "southern boy" what's going on now no one has told me about???



Nothing,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Nothing,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 now git back in heah & 'splain yo self!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Nothing,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,





Keebs said:


> now git back in heah & 'splain yo self!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


you ain't helpin none!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2012)

enough said


----------



## kracker (Dec 9, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> enough said


my thoughts as well this morning, gobblin......


----------



## Hankus (Dec 9, 2012)

Yep


----------



## kracker (Dec 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yep


Morning Hankus.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2012)

'Moanin peeps !!!


----------



## kracker (Dec 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moanin peeps !!!


Morning Quack!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 9, 2012)

Mornin krackster  Whassup fer ya today


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Dec 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd be having words with anyone riding by my stand messing up my hunting. But then, where I usually put my stands, nobody is gonna ride by.
> 
> Hey Hankus, lemme know when you get outta da stand so I can call you.



Call bout after 1ish


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Call bout after 1ish



That'll work-ish..


----------



## Hankus (Dec 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That'll work-ish..View attachment 703532



How ya doin? I'm down to my last dip.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> How ya doin? I'm down to my last dip.



gonna polish off the last can today. may have to stay off the computer tomorrow to keep from getting banded..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> How ya doin? I'm down to my last dip.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> gonna polish off the last can today. may have to stay off the computer tomorrow to keep from getting banded..



gave up the baccy years ago.   believe me it is for your own good.  don't look back.


----------



## kracker (Dec 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mornin krackster  Whassup fer ya today



Ridin around drankin......get in!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> How ya doin? I'm down to my last dip.



Good for you, Bro!
 I've got to try to quit smoking again for the 15th time. I'm paying a tobacco penalty on my paycheck, health insurance, and they won't even hire anyone anymore who test positive for nicotine.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Good for you, Bro!
> I've got to try to quit smoking again for the 15th time. I'm paying a tobacco penalty on my paycheck, health insurance, and they won't even hire anyone anymore who test positive for nicotine.


I decided to just go ahead and toss the can this morning after responding to Hankus. The headaches have already started.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I decided to just go ahead and toss the can this morning after responding to Hankus. The headaches have already started.



Well, on a brighter note. Awwwwwwwww Hail Kang Messican.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I decided to just go ahead and toss the can this morning after responding to Hankus. The headaches have already started.



Drink lots of water kang Messican.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## kracker (Dec 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





kracker said:


>



Either of you guys want an infraction? I need some practice on the button board.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Either of you guys want an infraction? I need some practice on the button board.



Don't nobody on da dribbler ever do anything infractionable. You just wastin your time up in heah


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Don't nobody on da dribbler ever do anything infractionable. You just wastin your time up in heah



I'm shocked at how much posting goes on across the forum. I've been reading forums i've never been to before. Not to mention having to actually read every thread and watch every video.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 9, 2012)

Sooooooo, tell us bout all the good stuff you get to see that gets deleted before us common folks get to see it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Either of you guys want an infraction? I need some practice on the button board.






Sure why not, I've only gotten one !!!


----------



## kracker (Dec 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Either of you guys want an infraction? I need some practice on the button board.


I don't, Mr. Bama.


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm shocked at how much posting goes on across the forum. I've been reading forums i've never been to before. Not to mention having to actually read every thread and watch every video.



Dude yer eyes are gunna fall out of yer skull if you do that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2012)

What a weird dinner plate my wife fixed me,  pulled bbq pork, turnip greens and brocolli and cheese ???


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What a weird dinner plate my wife fixed me,  pulled bbq pork, turnip greens and brocolli and cheese ???



Oh lawd ... better go ahead and open a window.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, AJ just sent me a pic of a really nice buck he killed !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2012)

slip said:


> Oh lawd ... better go ahead and open a window.





I just finished it 'bout 5 minutes ago and my tummy's already gurgling . . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey shuggums, where you getting them kewl new smileys???


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, AJ just sent me a pic of a really nice buck he killed !!


Sweeet


Im about to leave and go tree watchin, in the hopes of maybe finding a deer ....  yeah right... 


Hooked On Quack said:


> I just finished it 'bout 5 minutes ago and my tummy's already gurgling . . .



I have a feeling she knows what shes doing


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2012)

slip said:


> Sweeet
> 
> 
> Im about to leave and go tree watchin, in the hopes of maybe finding a deer ....  yeah right...


ya never know, good luck!


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ya never know, good luck!



Im taking my little single shot 20, too ... gunna bust a squirrel or two ... gotta make meat some how.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2012)

Gonna get Dawn to take a pic of my bruised hiney when I get home, beware of incoming texts . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna get Dawn to take a pic of my bruised hiney when I get home, beware of incoming texts . . .


No thanks, but really you can leave me off of that list!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 9, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> No thanks, but really you can leave me off of that list!!



X 2


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> No thanks, but really you can leave me off of that list!!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> X 2






You JUST gotta see this bruise !!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2012)

slip said:


> Im taking my little single shot 20, too ... gunna bust a squirrel or two ... gotta make meat some how.





Hooked On Quack said:


> You JUST gotta see this bruise !!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You JUST gotta see this bruise !!!



What constellation do they make?


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Speaking of.......
> 
> Did he tell you about our restaurant adventures the other night?
> 
> ...



He told me about it.  That kind of stuff only happens to him!



rhbama3 said:


> Good for you, Bro!
> I've got to try to quit smoking again for the 15th time. I'm paying a tobacco penalty on my paycheck, health insurance, and they won't even hire anyone anymore who test positive for nicotine.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You JUST gotta see this bruise !!!



rookie....


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> rookie....



Yea, you've never done anything that boring.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Yea, you've never done anything that boring.



No, i've done( and still do)  injure myself so much its not worth a picture anymore. 
Go grade some papers of something.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Yea, you've never done anything that boring.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> No, i've done( and still do)  injure myself so much its not worth a picture anymore.
> Go grade some papers of something.....



Your injuries are definitely worth pics, it's just that they happen in such unexpected ways, by the time we get a camera, it's already happened. 

I'm not teaching a class right now so I have plenty of time to be on the forum. Isn't that great?!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Your injuries are definitely worth pics, it's just that they happen in such unexpected ways, by the time we get a camera, it's already happened.
> 
> I'm not teaching a class right now so I have plenty of time to be on the forum._* Isn't that great?!*_!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 9, 2012)

I think I'm gonna follow the example of my hubby and go take a nap.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Your injuries are definitely worth pics, it's just that they happen in such unexpected ways, by the time we get a camera, it's already happened.
> 
> I'm not teaching a class right now so I have plenty of time to be on the forum. Isn't that great?!!





You tell 'em gal friend !!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2012)

Can a Mod ban his wife and still be allowed to live in the same household with her?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can a Mod ban his wife and still be allowed to live in the same household with her?


 we might just find out..................  hey, you dinn'it answer me 'bout those kewl new smiley's, bigboy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> we might just find out..................  hey, you dinn'it answer me 'bout those kewl new smiley's, bigboy!



Cause I wasn't hear to see you post a question about em' youngun.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cause I wasn't hear to see you post a question about em' youngun.


 I forgot, you don't "read back".......... sooooo, will ya share ya link wiff me???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I forgot, you don't "read back".......... sooooo, will ya share ya link wiff me???



If I had it I would. I just type in "free animated smileys" into google and hop around from sight to sight downloading smileys..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If I had it I would. I just type in "free animated smileys" into google and hop around from sight to sight downloading smileys..


 you need to bookmark kewl sites like that for us idjits!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 703602


 tease!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


>







Me likey that one !!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me likey that one !!!


 mee toooo, now I'm hunting a drooling one to keep for over in the cafe'!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> mee toooo, now I'm hunting a drooling one to keep for over in the cafe'!



Like this? 



I like this one better.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2012)

Here, got the right type file for the drooler.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me likey that one !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2012)

mrs. Hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here, got the right type file for the drooler.
> 
> View attachment 703606
> 
> View attachment 703607


thanks, I'll find it myself so I'll know where it is when I need it......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>






nomnomnom . . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2012)

Aaawww, looky what I found too!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> thanks, I'll find it myself so I'll know where it is when I need it......



Or you could just right click over the ones you like on here and save them to your smiley file. derrrr..


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Or you could just right click over the ones you like on here and save them to your smiley file. derrrr..
> 
> View attachment 703609


 I've tried that & ain't had much luck with it...... duuuuhhh!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can a Mod ban his wife and still be allowed to live in the same household with her?



Duh, NO!!  <img src="http://www.pic4ever.com/images/5.gif" border="0" >


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I've tried that & ain't had much luck with it...... duuuuhhh!



You need a Mac and presto it is easy.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You need a Mac and presto it is easy.


Got an extra one ya wanna send me?????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I've tried that & ain't had much luck with it...... duuuuhhh!



right click, save as (put in file) then retrieve as an attachment when needed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2012)

24 hrs down 60 to go !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Got an extra one ya wanna send me?????



If one arrives without a return address, Don't ever take it for repairs.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 24 hrs down 60 to go !!



Dang Quack, they trying to kill a good man?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> right click, save as (put in file) then retrieve as an attachment when needed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 703627


Hhhhmmm................ lets see if it werks..........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If one arrives without a return address, Don't ever take it for repairs.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 9, 2012)

I like EWnDC


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2012)

Gonna try some tilapia fillets sauteed in butter with this Everglades seasoning people keep talking about. Some sauteed asparagus and hash browns with onions to round it out.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Gonna try some tilapia fillets sauteed in butter with this Everglades seasoning people keep talking about. Some sauteed asparagus and hash browns with onions to round it out.


I"ll take a sample plate, please...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I"ll take a sample plate, please...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2012)

i like football. jus sayin. I really like it played in crappy weather. GO Green Bay!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Gonna try some tilapia fillets sauteed in butter with this Everglades seasoning people keep talking about. Some sauteed asparagus and hash browns with onions to round it out.



Love me some Everglades.  

You should try the spicy version too.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 9, 2012)

Thought I was gonna have some good pics today. Bubba changed some light bulbs and we switched out the DVR. But alas, he didn't get hurt. Of course, he didn't do the flood lights like I wanted him to. He said he didn't want to push his luck.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> i like football. jus sayin. I really like it played in crappy weather. GO Green Bay!


I can find way more things on the idjit tube to watch than foobaw!


turtlebug said:


> Love me some Everglades.
> 
> You should try the spicy version too.


I bet it's good on shkrimps!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Thought I was gonna have some good pics today. Bubba changed some light bulbs and we switched out the DVR. But alas, he didn't get hurt. Of course, he didn't do the flood lights like I wanted him to. He said he didn't want to push his luck.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 9, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Thought I was gonna have some good pics today. Bubba changed some light bulbs and we switched out the DVR. But alas, he didn't get hurt. Of course, he didn't do the flood lights like I wanted him to. He said he didn't want to push his luck.



I fell like someone is driving a nail through my left eardrum. 

Therefore....

Please refrain from making such funny as heck statements from here forward.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I fell like someone is driving a nail through my left eardrum.
> 
> Therefore....
> 
> Please refrain from making such funny as heck statements from here forward.



I sawwy. I'll take pics later this week when he changes the floodlights. Using a ladder working with electrical things has proven to be pic-worthy in the past.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 9, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Love me some Everglades.
> 
> You should try the spicy version too.



Looking forward to it on some tilapia.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2012)

Wifey broiled some Cod fish in the oven, it wasn't half bad washed down with some Chateau St. Michelle Riesling. I would have rather had fried catfish though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I can find way more things on the idjit tube to watch than foobaw!
> 
> I bet it's good on shkrimps!



I picked up some "Andy Roo's Louisiana BBQ Shrimp Creole Seasoning" the last time i was in N'awlins. Add that to some butter and lemon juice sauteed and those skrimps were DA BOMB!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I picked up some "Andy Roo's Louisiana BBQ Shrimp Creole Seasoning" the last time i was in N'awlins. Add that to some butter and lemon juice sauteed and those skrimps were DA BOMB!!!


 sounds scrumptious!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 9, 2012)

Bubba cooked some great tilapia, with O'Brien potatoes and asparagus. Yum Yum!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 9, 2012)

Saltwater trout, mac and cheeze and nanner puddin tonite.

The woods are dry. We need some rain but with the overcast this PM. it was pretty walking around at the farm.

Cajin seasoning is what seafood was made for.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2012)

Yall youngins sure are eating good tonight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Saltwater trout, mac and cheeze and nanner puddin tonite.
> 
> The woods are dry. We need some rain but with the overcast this PM. it was pretty walking around at the farm.
> 
> Cajin seasoning is what seafood was made for.


Yessir!!! 


KyDawg said:


> Yall youngins sure are eating good tonight.


It was good. I was sure tired of foraging at deer camp the last two days.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 9, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Saltwater trout, mac and cheeze and nanner puddin tonite.
> 
> The woods are dry. We need some rain but with the overcast this PM. it was pretty walking around at the farm.
> 
> Cajin seasoning is what seafood was made for.



Mmm. Nanner puddin.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 9, 2012)

Deer camp doesn't have a fridge, stove, microwave, and tv ?


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yep, Nanner Puddin it's whats for breakfast tomorrow

Someone offend Keebs, that avatar says something to somebody. Or is it just a holiday message.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Someone offend Keebs, that avatar says something to somebody. Or is it just a holiday message.


 just a little something that came along...........


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2012)

Im starting to think that all of the deer where i hunt have fell off the face of the errf.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2012)

slip said:


> Im starting to think that all of the deer where i hunt have fell off the face of the errf.


I promise, they ain't came this way!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2012)

slip said:


> Im starting to think that all of the deer where i hunt have fell off the face of the errf.



It's not just you, lil' Bro!
 I hunted all day Friday and Saturday. There were 16 people on my lease this weekend. One lousy 6 point( mistake) and 4 hogs were all that were killed. Most of us didn't see anything. I think the combination of the rut winding down and the hot temps had them laying low. There's always a lull every year when the deer just don't move much, not even at night. I think we've hit it.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2012)

Moving pretty good up here. Now that the season is over.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Moving pretty good up here. Now that the season is over.



Season isn't over till Jan. 15th down here. Pretty confident that it'll crank up in a few days. Still want another doe or two.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2012)

You need to be up here with a bow. They can hunt'em forever.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> You need to be up here with a bow. They can hunt'em forever.



The deer on my lease are under a lot of pressure. They know they're being hunted and will stare hard at a stand before getting close. I'd love to skewer one with the crossbow but i'm not playing around right now. Chances have been few and far between.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2012)

Just passin thru before I hit the sack after a lonnng day. Got one more day tomorrow, just heading home, finally!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The deer on my lease are under a lot of pressure. They know they're being hunted and will stare hard at a stand before getting close. I'd love to skewer one with the crossbow but i'm not playing around right now. Chances have been few and far between.



I want you to get a couple more, too. Love eating deer with bacon and onions.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2012)

well monday have a cup of coffee and get off the couch.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 10, 2012)

HAPPY MONDAY MORNING to everyone out there in GON land.  

Gobblin, I got up at 4:20 AM looking for some of your coffee this morning but all I could find was the "white screen" so I started washing clothes, reading yesterday's and today's newspaper, and eating some breakfast.

I was in a funk all day yesterday as it was the 6th anniversary of my wife's death.  I went deer hunting in the heavy fog early yesterday morning just to sit in my stand and be by myself with nature.  I watched a buck for over 20 minutes as it fed along in the swamp below me but I gave everything a "pass" yesterday as I really didn't want to shoot any deer at all.  I know that I was probably the only person sitting in a deer stand with a smile on my face at times and also tears in my eyes at other times yesterday.  Just an emotional roller coaster that just doesn't want to go away after being married to my sweet wife for 31 1/2 years.

Gobblin, I will be glad to take a 2nd cup of that coffee right about now.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 10, 2012)

Mornin Gobble and EE. Been a rough night. Couldn't sleep worth a hoot. Need a good strong cup this mornin fellers.


----------



## kracker (Dec 10, 2012)

Morning Gobble, EE and Sterlo...


----------



## kracker (Dec 10, 2012)

Lets see how long I last......


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 10, 2012)

Who is Seinfield ??


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 10, 2012)

When somebody outright tells me they ain't a Christian, does that mean they don't believe in God ?? Or would I ask that question in another forum ??

Dang it !! Who is Seinfield ??


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 10, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Who is Seinfield ??





Greg, to me he is the guy that while I am channel surfing and he happens to be on the screen, I CHANGE THE CHANNEL IMMEDIATELY !!!  He is repulsive to me and I have no desire to watch or even hear his voice.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 10, 2012)

mornin boyz n gurlz


----------



## kracker (Dec 10, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Who is Seinfield ??


I'm guessing you mean Jerry Seinfeld. Google is your friend.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 10, 2012)

OK. Thanks. I don't watch him either. Didn't know his name !! Sorry guys, didn't mean to sound stupid !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2012)

'Mornin boyz and girlz !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2012)

Morning ya'll, is it Monday all ready.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 10, 2012)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 10, 2012)

guh' moanin....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> guh' moanin....


 now THAT I'll second.............. 'member all that vacuuming I told ya'll about on Saturday?? Yep, it done caught up with me, my rotator cuffs are SCREAMING today!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> now THAT I'll second.............. 'member all that vacuuming I told ya'll about on Saturday?? Yep, it done caught up with me, my rotator cuffs are SCREAMING today!









Wow. Just called to check on an order that I placed 2 weeks ago and they said it was on backorder. Won't be in stock until MAY. Glad I called. Guess I'll back up and punt on this gift.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. Just called to check on an order that I placed 2 weeks ago and they said it was on backorder. Won't be in stock until MAY. Glad I called. Guess I'll back up and punt on this gift.


 they could have notified you!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 10, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. Just called to check on an order that I placed 2 weeks ago and they said it was on backorder. Won't be in stock until MAY. Glad I called. Guess I'll back up and punt on this gift.




So should I tell Chris that he won't be getting his new motorcycle until the middle of 2013 instead !!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> they could have notified you!


Aint THAT da truf.


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> So should I tell Chris that he won't be getting his new motorcycle until the middle of 2013 instead !!!!!



Yep, you pretty much hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2012)

Whooooooooot !!!!  I got out of working 12's Friday, should be off 8 days if scheduling permits !!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooooooot !!!!  I got out of working 12's Friday, should be off 8 days if scheduling permits !!!


 REALLYYYY...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> REALLYYYY...........





REAAAAALLLLYYYYY  !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2012)

Downside is, Dawn wants to go to Callaway Gardens and look at the Christmas lights . . . 



Was going to try and sneak back to Arkansas for some more duck slaying !!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 10, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. Just called to check on an order that I placed 2 weeks ago and they said it was on backorder. Won't be in stock until MAY. Glad I called. Guess I'll back up and punt on this gift.



Quadratec done the samething to me last year! I ordered seat covers for my Jeep & got a confirmation showing an estimated ship date! 2 weeks went by & I still didn't have them. So I called & they said oh yeah those are on back order you should get them in 6-8 weeks!  They never notified us that they were on back order & it even showed on their site that they still had them in stock after I placed my order.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> REAAAAALLLLYYYYY  !!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Downside is, Dawn wants to go to Callaway Gardens and look at the Christmas lights . . .
> 
> Was going to try and sneak back to Arkansas for some more duck slaying !!!


 Honey, you can't "sneak" no where!


Crickett said:


> Quadratec done the samething to me last year! I ordered seat covers for my Jeep & got a confirmation showing an estimated ship date! 2 weeks went by & I still didn't have them. So I called & they said oh yeah those are on back order you should get them in 6-8 weeks!  They never notified us that they were on back order & it even showed on their site that they still had them in stock after I placed my order.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 10, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. Just called to check on an order that I placed 2 weeks ago and they said it was on backorder. Won't be in stock until MAY. Glad I called. Guess I'll back up and punt on this gift.



DANG girl...now what are ya gunna get me.


----------



## slip (Dec 10, 2012)

Found one deer, pretty sure it was santas seeing how it FLEW the heck on outta there.

 I also found a german comic book, thicker then the bible and its in good shape. Just a tiny bit of water damage, you can still read every word (if you could read german, that is) and see every picture.

Who finds a german comic book while deer hunting?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2012)

slip said:


> Found one deer, pretty sure it was santas seeing how it FLEW the heck on outta there.
> 
> I also found a german comic book, thicker then the bible and its in good shape. Just a tiny bit of water damage, you can still read every word (if you could read german, that is) and see every picture.
> 
> Who finds a german comic book while deer hunting?


 you hunt in a verrrryyyy strange place indeed............. sooo, when can I visit?


----------



## slip (Dec 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you hunt in a verrrryyyy strange place indeed............. sooo, when can I visit?



Also found a possum head, just the fully 'intact' head and spine, and two legs about 2 feet apart from the head.

I figure dogs, but who knows. Its right near a spot where a member swears  he saw bigfoot. So maybe bigfoot enjoys german comics and possum back strap. He must shoot a 7mag, too ... because i found live 7mag shells and nobody on our club shoots a 7mag. Must be a long line of bigfoots around here, maybe thats what the 100 year old shack is ... a bigfoot home place.

Its all starting to come together. I hunt a wooded freak show.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 10, 2012)

slip said:


> Also found a possum head, just the fully 'intact' head and spine, and two legs about 2 feet apart from the head.
> 
> I figure dogs, but who knows. Its right near a spot where a member swears  he saw bigfoot. So maybe bigfoot enjoys german comics and possum back strap. He must shoot a 7mag, too ... because i found live 7mag shells and nobody on our club shoots a 7mag. Must be a long line of bigfoots around here, maybe thats what the 100 year old shack is ... a bigfoot home place.
> 
> Its all starting to come together. I hunt a wooded freak show.



According to my off-the-wall estimates,that comic book is worth 32.8 million dollars! That's the good news,now the bad: The fee for that estimate comes out to exactly 32.8 million dollars.Sorry. Have a nice day.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2012)

slip said:


> Also found a possum head, just the fully 'intact' head and spine, and two legs about 2 feet apart from the head.
> 
> I figure dogs, but who knows. Its right near a spot where a member swears  he saw bigfoot. So maybe bigfoot enjoys german comics and possum back strap. He must shoot a 7mag, too ... because i found live 7mag shells and nobody on our club shoots a 7mag. Must be a long line of bigfoots around here, maybe thats what the 100 year old shack is ... a bigfoot home place.
> 
> Its all starting to come together. _*I hunt a wooded freak show*_.





crackerdave said:


> According to my off-the-wall estimates,that comic book is worth 32.8 million dollars! That's the good news,now the bad: The fee for that estimate comes out to exactly 32.8 million dollars.Sorry. Have a nice day.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 10, 2012)

Afternoon y'all. Been on meeting most of the morning. I hate meetings. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait for my interview Thursday!!




Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooooooot !!!!  I got out of working 12's Friday, should be off 8 days if scheduling permits !!!



Don't worry, they'll catch the mistake and fix it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






crackerdave said:


> According to my off-the-wall estimates,that comic book is worth 32.8 million dollars! That's the good news,now the bad: The fee for that estimate comes out to exactly 32.8 million dollars.Sorry. Have a nice day.


----------



## slip (Dec 10, 2012)

crackerdave said:


> According to my off-the-wall estimates,that comic book is worth 32.8 million dollars! That's the good news,now the bad: The fee for that estimate comes out to exactly 32.8 million dollars.Sorry. Have a nice day.


Err ... Check is in the mail?


Keebs said:


>




You think im kiddin ... weird stuff happens here. If i EVER hear a banjo, hey, im out JACK!





heres da book
http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_and_Moritz
Makes me wanna learn German.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2012)

Any of you wimmenz know of a place either online or store that sales ladies short sleeve button downs?  Something like Ralph Lauren etc ???



I can't seem to find 'em anywhere ???????


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2012)

slip said:


> Err ... Check is in the mail?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sounds like they were some very mischievous young'uns!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any of you wimmenz know of a place either online or store that sales ladies short sleeve button downs?  Something like Ralph Lauren etc ???
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to find 'em anywhere ???????



I dont think they will look all that good on you Quack.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any of you wimmenz know of a place either online or store that sales ladies short sleeve button downs?  Something like Ralph Lauren etc ???
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to find 'em anywhere ???????


 you mean like a "camp shirt"?  It's all in the wording.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any of you wimmenz know of a place either online or store that sales ladies short sleeve button downs?  Something like Ralph Lauren etc ???
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to find 'em anywhere ???????



It's not "The Season". Wait till after Christmas and they will start putting the Spring/Summer stuff out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you mean like a "camp shirt"?  It's all in the wording.......




Naw, a shirt like I usually wear .





mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's not "The Season". Wait till after Christmas and they will start putting the Spring/Summer stuff out.




This is one of the things she wants for Christmas???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, a shirt like I usually wear .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clearance rack from last season
How bout a golf shop
Just trying to help a brother out.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, a shirt like I usually wear .
> 
> 
> This is one of the things she wants for Christmas???


 I believe that is the *style* you're needing, did you look?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Clearance rack from last season
> How bout a golf shop
> Just trying to help a brother out.




Can't find them online, or in stores??  (Macy's, etc)





Keebs said:


> I believe that is the *style* you're needing, did you look?





YES !!!! 


That's why I'm asking ya'll ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't find them online, or in stores??  (Macy's, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like an Oxford shirt?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Like an Oxford shirt?













Dawn just called and Cabelas sent me a free knife for being a 10 year member !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn just called and Cabelas sent me a free knife for being a 10 year member !!!!



Try Zappos.com
Grats on the knife


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Try Zappos.com
> Grats on the knife


I'm pm'ing him links and in the mean time HE gets a free knife!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm pm'ing him links and in the mean time HE gets a free knife!



I know right.

And his description is, "you know like the ones I wear."
Like I see him daily. Only seen him once.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know right.
> 
> And his description is, "you know like the ones I wear."
> Like I see him daily. Only seen him once.


he looks like that every time ya see'em too!


----------



## kracker (Dec 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm pm'ing him links and in the mean time HE gets a free knife!


Ya can't beat a man who's living right


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know right.
> 
> And his description is, "you know like the ones I wear."
> Like I see him daily. Only seen him once.





Keebs said:


> he looks like that every time ya see'em too!





Ya'll know I be "rockin" the Polo's !!! 





kracker said:


> Ya can't beat a man who's living right






As much $$$$ as I've spent with Cabela's over the years I should have stock !!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2012)

kracker said:


> Ya can't beat a man who's living right





Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll know I be "rockin" the Polo's !!!
> _*You suuuuuure do!*_
> 
> As much $$$$ as I've spent with Cabela's over the years I should have stock !!


 that's the truth!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2012)

Is it time to go home yet??


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 10, 2012)

Afternoon all.   Tired puppy today...spent the whole weekend working a trade show and today we had a craft show from 10-2 at work.  Rain didn't help bring peeps to the craft show.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 10, 2012)

King Mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon all.   Tired puppy today...spent the whole weekend working a trade show and today we had a craft show from 10-2 at work.  Rain didn't help bring peeps to the craft show.



I thought it was supposed to rain today I guess they changed it till wed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>




Awwwwwww Hail !!!!!! 





boneboy96 said:


> King Mud





You quit sending me those interesting emails ???


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Is it time to go home yet??





boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon all.   Tired puppy today...spent the whole weekend working a trade show and today we had a craft show from 10-2 at work.  Rain didn't help bring peeps to the craft show.





mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any of you wimmenz know of a place either online or store that sales ladies short sleeve button downs?  Something like Ralph Lauren etc ???
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to find 'em anywhere ???????



Try Eddie Bauer.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Try Eddie Bauer.


 That was one of the links I sent him!


MUUUUDDDDDDD, Let's GOOOOOO!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2012)

5 oclock bell is ringing, i'm out ya'll, Come on Keebs


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> That was one of the links I sent him!



Great minds collide!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Great minds collide!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 10, 2012)

Hmmmmm... fourth day of working for Quest (Which I LOVE!!!) and the hospital's HR department comes to us today, after we went to them LAST WEEK, and says I can't work in the lab until I complete THEIR orientation, drug screen and HBsAG/TB test. 

Hello?  You're messin wif my money.  

Orientation tomorrow from 11 til 1, get poked with needles, pee in a cup, blah, blah and blah.  They won't even accept my drug screen from Quest, my TB or HbSAG from Solstas, all recent.  

My boss was awesome though, she shared my sentiment and said she'll pay me for tomorrow anyway.   Mrs. Rose is the cat's meow.  




Anyone know what's up with Macy's website?  Trying to order someone some shoes for Christmas and although they show as available, every pair I put in my shopping cart, as soon as I try to check out, they say they're "unavailable".  I've tried four different pair, even tried a pair of jeans for me and some wrinkle cream and it's all unavailable. 

Must be a lot of middle aged women with big feet and the beginning of crow's feet shopping online today.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 10, 2012)

Oooooh, the better half of the wisenheimer family is online.  

Hey Bubbette!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Oooooh, the better half of the wisenheimer family is online.
> 
> Hey Bubbette!!!






Both of ya'll need to be in da kitchen a cookin, or a cleanin...


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Both of ya'll need to be in da kitchen a cookin, or a cleanin...



Uhm..... aren't you supposed to be shopping for a new blouse?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Uhm..... aren't you supposed to be shopping for a new blouse?





Already order 5 of 'em !!!!  


And Laaaaawd, ole Ralphie Lauren sho is proud of his stuff !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2012)

Whewww......made it home in one piece!!! 

 Drivlers!!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hmmmmm... fourth day of working for Quest (Which I LOVE!!!) and the hospital's HR department comes to us today, after we went to them LAST WEEK, and says I can't work in the lab until I complete THEIR orientation, drug screen and HBsAG/TB test.
> 
> Hello?  You're messin wif my money.
> 
> ...



Wah!! I want a new job too! 

I heard someone else complaining about Macy's website today. Maybe a problem with their online stuff. Did you call customer service?



turtlebug said:


> Oooooh, the better half of the wisenheimer family is online.
> 
> Hey Bubbette!!!



Hey!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Hooked On Quack said:


> Both of ya'll need to be in da kitchen a cookin, or a cleanin...



Nope! That's a man's job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Hooked On Quack said:


> Already order 5 of 'em !!!!
> 
> 
> And Laaaaawd, ole Ralphie Lauren sho is proud of his stuff !!



Yep. Jennifer like Ralph Lauren. And she wears it when she has the money to buy it. I'm about to pay way too much money for her a new show helmet. When it's required and only a few are made to look good too, they can charge the equivalent of a small mortgage for them.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 10, 2012)

what's a goin on in here?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Whewww......made it home in one piece!!!
> 
> Drivlers!!





Welcome home Chief !!! 



Raining here in the middle of nowhere . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey Tim-may.  





Sketti!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Whewww......made it home in one piece!!!
> 
> Drivlers!!



Ain no place like home is it Chief. Evenin boyz n gurlz. My sweet bald headed Mama sent me home with a quart of her homemade veggie soup when I got thru hunting yesterday, thank it's a good rainy nite for it.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> what's a goin on in here?



I have no idea!! You doin ok? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Welcome home Chief !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Raining here in the middle of nowhere . . .



Thank ya, Sir...thought it would never end!! 



Hornet22 said:


> Ain no place like home is it Chief. Evenin boyz n gurlz. My sweet bald headed Mama sent me home with a quart of her homemade veggie soup when I got thru hunting yesterday, thank it's a good rainy nite for it.



No sir, Chris!  Speakin of veggie soup, got a big ol pot in da fridge


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## turtlebug (Dec 10, 2012)

Who said that?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


>





turtlebug said:


>





turtlebug said:


> Who said that?




Love the headspin! You go, girrl!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


>







Tbug's a "spinner" !!!!!   




Later dolls, and doods!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2012)

Evening younging, Babby sitting in Nashville tonight.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 10, 2012)

Where is this rain you speak of? I need some at the farm bad!!!
A little on the truck to wash it would be nice too.

Everybody survived the weekend ?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Whewww......made it home in one piece!!!
> 
> Drivlers!!





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> what's a goin on in here?


 hey you!


rhbama3 said:


>





Hornet22 said:


> Ain no place like home is it Chief. Evenin boyz n gurlz. My sweet bald headed Mama sent me home with a quart of her homemade veggie soup when I got thru hunting yesterday, thank it's a good rainy nite for it.


Aaaawww, nuttin like "Mama's soup"!!


turtlebug said:


>


 show off!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Tim-may.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howdy tbug!!!


Jeff C. said:


> I have no idea!! You doin ok?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am doing well, just trying to get chrimas done for everyone.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hey you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


>


I KNOW your kids have some Christmas time off, "The Farm" ain't that far away, juss sayin & throwin the *invite* out.........


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I KNOW your kids have some Christmas time off, "The Farm" ain't that far away, juss sayin & throwin the *invite* out.........



Yes ma'am, they have a little time off...this weekend is spoke for...and the weekend after Christmas I am heading to the coast...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 10, 2012)

just wishing i was gonna be up a tree in the morning instead of working on a bad ticker. We even had some rain this evening so the leaves will be nice and quiet in the morning. 

Oh, and how twisted is this:
I walk in from work and the kitchen smells wonderful. So i asked Bubbette what she's cooking. "Oh, thats for the church party tonight. I'll call you when i leave and see what you want me to pick up." She didn't even let me see what she cooked.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Yes ma'am, they have a little time off...this weekend is spoke for...and the weekend after Christmas I am heading to the coast...........


It'll work out if it's supposed to work out, but the invite is there!


rhbama3 said:


> just wishing i was gonna be up a tree in the morning instead of working on a bad ticker. We even had some rain this evening so the leaves will be nice and quiet in the morning.
> 
> Oh, and how twisted is this:
> I walk in from work and the kitchen smells wonderful. So i asked Bubbette what she's cooking. "Oh, thats for the church party tonight. I'll call you when i leave and see what you want me to pick up." She didn't even let me see what she cooked.


the girl can cook.....................she just don't let YOU know she can cook!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone else in the area watching the home makeover on (my local ABC) Channel 17........ they're building a house for a vet......... OMG.......... AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Anyone else in the area watching the home makeover on (my local ABC) Channel 17........ they're building a house for a vet......... OMG.......... AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!



I am watching the ACA's....it appears that this year baseball caps worn backwards is the new thing.......


----------



## kracker (Dec 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I am watching the ACA's....it appears that this year baseball caps worn backwards is the new thing.......


I just thought I had it bad having to watch rasslin.

ACA's *shudder*


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 10, 2012)

kracker said:


> I just thought I had it bad having to watch rasslin.
> 
> ACA's *shudder*



Got American Pickers on the TV, chinese takeout ordered, and about to make two batches of deer jerky. There are worse ways to spend an evening....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I am watching the ACA's....it appears that this year baseball caps worn backwards is the new thing.......





kracker said:


> I just thought I had it bad having to watch rasslin.
> 
> ACA's *shudder*


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh, and how twisted is this:
> I walk in from work and the kitchen smells wonderful. So i asked Bubbette what she's cooking. "Oh, thats for the church party tonight. I'll call you when i leave and see what you want me to pick up." She didn't even let me see what she cooked.



It was Sister Schubert's sausage in rolls. You can't have any 'cause they'll make you itch.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Keebs said:


> the girl can cook.....................she just don't let YOU know she can cook!



Nope, but I can heat up stuff that's already been cooked.


----------



## kracker (Dec 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Got American Pickers on the TV, chinese takeout ordered, and about to make two batches of deer jerky. There are worse ways to spend an evening....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 10, 2012)

kracker said:


> I just thought I had it bad having to watch rasslin.
> 
> ACA's *shudder*



It is hard to stomach.......watching paint dry is much better


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 10, 2012)

Bama, 
Have you tried coal tar? It's old school but it seems to be working on my wife.
Colloidal silver is supposed to work  too.

These are non AMA type remedies but some of these things worked before big pharma.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 10, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Bama,
> Have you tried coal tar? It's old school but it seems to be working on my wife.
> Colloidal silver is supposed to work  too.
> 
> These are non AMA type remedies but some of these things worked before big pharma.



Hey, BR!
Naw, i'm pretty good right now with the strict gluten-free and corn free diet. 
Besides, i don't have a clue what or where i could get coal tar.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2012)

sure was a long day yesterday

needed:


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 11, 2012)

Happy Tuesday to you Gobblin and to the rest of you drivelers this morning.  The coffee sounds like a winner this morning.  Got lots of work to do today especially after 10 AM so I gotta get my rear in gear soon.

Time for the rest of you sleepy heads to get up and get your groove on !!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 11, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmm coffeee.  :


Good morning driveler nation.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 11, 2012)

Moaning!   Trashy Tuesday is upon us once again!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2012)

good mornin bruthas an sisstaz!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2012)

Morning Ya'll. All Hail KING PIGMY!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2012)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2012)

Y'all ever notice,Bills travel through the mail at twice the speed of checks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all ever notice,Bills travel through the mail at twice the speed of checks!



Yeah they do


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2012)

Mornin Kids!! Good to be back wiff y'all


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

Terrific Tuesday, Baby Sis made a detour by my office to deliver my "Cookie Day Platter & goodies"!  Ohman, hope LilD comes on & gets hers or it ain't gonna be around long........... chex mix (from scratch) sausage balls, turtles, wedding cookies (from scratch), pretzel stick dipped in chocolate............. lawdhavemercy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Terrific Tuesday, Baby Sis made a detour by my office to deliver my "Cookie Day Platter & goodies"!  Ohman, hope LilD comes on & gets hers or it ain't gonna be around long........... chex mix (from scratch) sausage balls, turtles, wedding cookies (from scratch), pretzel stick dipped in chocolate............. lawdhavemercy!



Rub it in.....why dontcha!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Rub it in.....why dontcha!!!


 ok, just found another container, choc. covered pecans and white choc. covered Peanuts!!!!!!  Uh-oh, Tylenol here I come!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Kids!! Good to be back wiff y'all


Mornin Jeffro


Keebs said:


> ok, just found another container, choc. covered pecans and white choc. covered Peanuts!!!!!!  Uh-oh, Tylenol here I come!



UHMMMMM, why is your office door locked


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Jeffro
> 
> 
> UHMMMMM, why is your office door locked


 for that very reason!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 11, 2012)

Texting with Fishbait this morning. Told him I was fixin to take a shower and get ready for orientation at the hospital. 


He texted me back.... "Pics please".


I sent him this...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Texting with Fishbait this morning. Told him I was fixin to take a shower and get ready for orientation at the hospital.
> 
> 
> He texted me back.... "Pics please".
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2012)

home made veggie soup with ground bambi and a big ol cut of of some butta milk corn bread! make ya slap yer momma


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Texting with Fishbait this morning. Told him I was fixin to take a shower and get ready for orientation at the hospital.
> 
> 
> He texted me back.... "Pics please".
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Terrific Tuesday, Baby Sis made a detour by my office to deliver my "Cookie Day Platter & goodies"!  Ohman, hope LilD comes on & gets hers or it ain't gonna be around long........... chex mix (from scratch) sausage balls, turtles, wedding cookies (from scratch), pretzel stick dipped in chocolate............. lawdhavemercy!






Grrrrrrrrrr . . .


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Terrific Tuesday, Baby Sis made a detour by my office to deliver my "Cookie Day Platter & goodies"!  Ohman, hope LilD comes on & gets hers or it ain't gonna be around long........... chex mix (from scratch) sausage balls, turtles, wedding cookies (from scratch), pretzel stick dipped in chocolate............. lawdhavemercy!



Yum! 



turtlebug said:


> Texting with Fishbait this morning. Told him I was fixin to take a shower and get ready for orientation at the hospital.
> 
> 
> He texted me back.... "Pics please".
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, just found another container, choc. covered pecans and white choc. covered Peanuts!!!!!!  Uh-oh, Tylenol here I come!



MizT showed me a small stash of fudge last night that I can snack on. I'm positive it's some type of diversion to keep me from lookin elsewhere 



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Jeffro
> 
> 
> UHMMMMM, why is your office door locked



Muuuuuuuuudro!! What's up?? 



turtlebug said:


> Texting with Fishbait this morning. Told him I was fixin to take a shower and get ready for orientation at the hospital.
> 
> 
> He texted me back.... "Pics please".
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> home made veggie soup with ground bambi and a big ol cut of of some butta milk corn bread! make ya slap yer momma


I need a bowl to conteract all the choc I've consumed........ I do it every time! but it's soooooo goood!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr . . .





Jeff C. said:


> MizT showed me a small stash of fudge last night that I can snack on. I'm positive it's some type of diversion to keep me from lookin elsewhere


 of course it is!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> for that very reason!





turtlebug said:


> Texting with Fishbait this morning. Told him I was fixin to take a shower and get ready for orientation at the hospital.
> 
> 
> He texted me back.... "Pics please".
> ...


You and my wife think too much alike



blood on the ground said:


> home made veggie soup with ground bambi and a big ol cut of of some butta milk corn bread! make ya slap yer momma


Love me some veggie soup


Jeff C. said:


> MizT showed me a small stash of fudge last night that I can snack on. I'm positive it's some type of diversion to keep me from lookin elsewhere
> 
> 
> 
> Muuuuuuuuudro!! What's up??



Same ole, i never did get those Diva pics


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You and my wife think too much alike
> 
> 
> Love me some veggie soup
> ...



Me either!!   

Got some Kid Rock pics....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Me either!!
> 
> Got some Kid Rock pics....



I'll pass


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I need a bowl to conteract all the choc I've consumed........ I do it every time! but it's soooooo goood!
> 
> 
> 
> of course it is!!


CHOCKLIT IS THE DEVILS WERK


mudracing101 said:


> You and my wife think too much alike
> 
> 
> Love me some veggie soup
> ...



come on and get you some! i aint got but one spoon though!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2012)

A'ight gotta get rental back....CYL!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Texting with Fishbait this morning. Told him I was fixin to take a shower and get ready for orientation at the hospital.
> 
> 
> He texted me back.... "Pics please".
> ...



Lea,
That was mean.......send me the real ones to review for suitability.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> CHOCKLIT IS THE DEVILS WERK
> _*Take a woman's choc. away when she's pms'ing & you'll SEE the Debil!*_
> 
> come on and get you some! i aint got but one spoon though!


 he uses a straw anyway............ 


Jeff C. said:


> A'ight gotta get rental back....CYL!!





Sterlo58 said:


> Lea,
> That was mean.......send me the real ones to review for suitability.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> he uses a straw anyway............



  aint goin there


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> aint goin there


 you're the one that invited him, I just wanted to warn ya!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> he uses a straw anyway............





blood on the ground said:


> aint goin there





Keebs said:


> you're the one that invited him, I just wanted to warn ya!





HEY


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 11, 2012)

Bigfeet thread is slowly catchin' this one in number of posts !!! OOOOHH !! Do I need to repost the Good House Woman's instrutions again just as a reminder to the women folk in case they need a refresher ??


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> HEY


yeah?


greg_n_clayton said:


> Bigfeet thread is slowly catchin' this one in number of posts !!! OOOOHH !! Do I need to repost the Good House Woman's instrutions again just as a reminder to the women folk in case they need a refresher ??


 the menfolk can quote it in their sleep, no need.......


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Bigfeet thread is slowly catchin' this one in number of posts !!! OOOOHH !! Do I need to repost the Good House Woman's instrutions again just as a reminder to the women folk in case they need a refresher ??





Keebs said:


> yeah?
> 
> the menfolk can quote it in their sleep, no need.......



whad i miss?"


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 11, 2012)

ask keebs....ask any of the women folks how they are suppose to treat their man !! I posted the instructions a week or so ago !!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whad i miss?"


 Didja see the list of goodies Babysis brought me?!?! HUH?? Didja??


greg_n_clayton said:


> ask keebs....ask any of the women folks how they are suppose to treat their man !! I posted the instructions a week or so ago !!


Why darlin', I have always treated the men in my life with only love & affection, how do you treat yours????


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Didja see the list of goodies Babysis brought me?!?! HUH?? Didja??
> 
> Why darlin', I have always treated the men in my life with only love & affection, how do you treat yours????



 you can edit ya know keebs ??


----------



## slip (Dec 11, 2012)

Lawd i did not want to wake up and go this mornin ... and didnt until 7 Workin til midnight and not being able to go to bed until 2 or 3 makes getting up before daylight not so fun.

But i did see 5 deer. Only their tails .... but now i know where they at

Bout to have ta leave for the cardiologist .... if im not back before dark she kilt me. She aint happy that i've put off this appt since Feb, and really aint happy i took my self off the meds without her "permission"...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> ask keebs....ask any of the women folks how they are suppose to treat their man !! I posted the instructions a week or so ago !!


Keep livin on the edge hoss 


Keebs said:


> Didja see the list of goodies Babysis brought me?!?! HUH?? Didja??
> Why darlin', I have always treated the men in my life with only love & affection, how do you treat yours????



I seen it! chalklit is nasty tadeaf!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 11, 2012)

slip said:


> Lawd i did not want to wake up and go this mornin ... and didnt until 7 Workin til midnight and not being able to go to bed until 2 or 3 makes getting up before daylight not so fun.
> 
> But i did see 5 deer. Only their tails .... but now i know where they at
> 
> Bout to have ta leave for the cardiologist .... if im not back before dark she kilt me. She aint happy that i've put off this appt since Feb, and really aint happy i took my self off the meds without her "permission"...



You really need to keep them appointments, slip !! I done been there and got that tee shirt !!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> you can edit ya know keebs ??


 why would I wanna do that??????


slip said:


> Lawd i did not want to wake up and go this mornin ... and didnt until 7 Workin til midnight and not being able to go to bed until 2 or 3 makes getting up before daylight not so fun.
> 
> But i did see 5 deer. Only their tails .... but now i know where they at
> 
> Bout to have ta leave for the cardiologist .... if im not back before dark she kilt me. She aint happy that i've put off this appt since Feb, and really aint happy i took my self off the meds without her "permission"...


Thank you!!!!!!!!
Oh & tell your Cardo doc.............. nevermind, let us have an update when you get back, she ain't gonna kill you, you're too cute!


blood on the ground said:


> Keep livin on the edge hoss
> 
> 
> I seen it! chalklit is nasty tadeaf!


 then I guess you didn't miss nuttin............. I got more than just choklit though!  did I mention sausage balls?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 11, 2012)

I gotta go tend to the horses !! Ya'll have agood day !!


----------



## slip (Dec 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> why would I wanna do that??????
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!
> Oh & tell your Cardo doc.............. nevermind, let us have an update when you get back, she ain't gonna kill you, you're too cute!
> ...



You got what momma painted huh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Didja see the list of goodies Babysis brought me?!?! HUH?? Didja??
> 
> Why darlin', I have always treated the men in my life with only love & affection, how do you treat yours????


Yeah, how do you treat the men in your life


Keebs said:


> why would I wanna do that??????
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!
> Oh & tell your Cardo doc.............. nevermind, let us have an update when you get back, she ain't gonna kill you, you're too cute!
> ...



Love me some sausage balls


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

slip said:


> You got what momma painted huh?


 she's got talent!!  *I* wouldn't have the patience!
Tell her I said "Thank you"!!


mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, how do you treat the men in your life
> 
> 
> Love me some sausage balls


 he skeedaddled without answering!
 They is gooooooood too!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

LUNCH CALL!!!!!!!!!  Left ovah pok chop casserole, rice n gravy & flat beans............. dessert.......... Hhhhmmmm undecided as of yet............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2012)

Dinner call !!!  Another freakin salad, with cheekun, broccolli, cheeze, and kawots.  




I'm jonesing for some kind of bread and taters, BUT NOOOOOO, 'bout the only thing white I can eat is cauliflower . . .


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dinner call !!!  Another freakin salad, with cheekun, broccolli, cheeze, and kawots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check out spelt grain bread. Yummy


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dinner call !!!  Another freakin salad, with cheekun, broccolli, cheeze, and kawots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










SnowHunter said:


> Check out spelt grain bread. Yummy


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dinner call !!!  Another freakin salad, with cheekun, broccolli, cheeze, and kawots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Put chocolate on it. Chocolate makes the world a better place. 



I gotta run a couple of errands. May try to find some chili while I'm out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Check out spelt grain bread. Yummy




I doubt you can find anything like that around here ???






Bubbette said:


> Put chocolate on it. Chocolate makes the world a better place.
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta run a couple of errands. May try to find some chili while I'm out.





Not a big sweet eater, BUT love me some lace cornbread, biscuits and garlic mashed taters !!!  


Who sales good chili ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> why would I wanna do that??????
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!
> Oh & tell your Cardo doc.............. nevermind, let us have an update when you get back, she ain't gonna kill you, you're too cute!
> ...


sausage ball are heaven sent!


Bubbette said:


> Put chocolate on it. Chocolate makes the world a better place.
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta run a couple of errands. May try to find some chili while I'm out.


eeeewwwww no sweets for me please 


Hooked On Quack said:


> I doubt you can find anything like that around here ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


low carb diet? this should be the time of your life


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 11, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Check out spelt grain bread. Yummy



He who spelt it dealt it.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> sausage ball are heaven sent!
> 
> eeeewwwww no sweets for me please


Sssooooo, I can tell your SS not to put in the peanut brittle, huh?


Sterlo58 said:


> He who spelt it dealt it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Sssooooo, I can tell your SS not to put in the peanut brittle, huh?



the chilren will eat all of that! about the only sweets i eat is home made ice cream (peach) and pumkin pie


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 11, 2012)

Yo blood...where's the pee?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!   One of our contractors just brought in a whole tray of assorted home made cookies and candy.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> the chilren will eat all of that! about the only sweets i eat is home made ice cream (peach) and pumkin pie


Oooooppsss, well, I told them "It's the thought that counts!"


boneboy96 said:


> Yo blood...where's the pee?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!   One of our contractors just brought in a whole tray of assorted home made cookies and candy.


 now you know what I've been dealing with all morning!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!   One of our contractors just brought in a whole tray of assorted home made cookies and candy.



No chocolate covered strawberries and bottles of Champagne?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Put chocolate on it. Chocolate makes the world a better place.
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta run a couple of errands. May try to find some chili while I'm out.



 <-----------Bowl of chili and cheese!! Happy happy happy....


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Yo blood...where's the pee?


i left that and the (D) out of chilren also....stankin proof readas!


Keebs said:


> Oooooppsss, well, I told them "It's the thought that counts!"
> 
> 
> 
> now you know what I've been dealing with all morning!



it is the thought sweety


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i left that and the (D) out of chilren also....stankin proof readas!
> 
> 
> it is the thought sweety


I'll whisper to them that the brittle is still a go then!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <-----------Bowl of chili and cheese!! Happy happy happy....



Cheeseberga from da Campton Resternt. Full, Full, Full.



AAAAAWWWWEEE HAIL kang quack


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Cheeseberga from da Campton Resternt. _*Full, Full, Full.*_
> 
> 
> 
> AAAAAWWWWEEE HAIL kang quack


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2012)

Captain D's 3 piece fish dinner.

Aww Hail KING QUACK


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <-----------Bowl of chili and cheese!! Happy happy happy....



Yep. Forgot that Bubba put up the big pot of chili I made a couple of week ago. Homemade chili. Now to find some cheese.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2012)

I be hawngray, hawngray, hawngray . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I be hawngray, hawngray, hawngray . . .



Poor little fat feller; go ahead and eat you a cookie or six; nobody's looking


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I be hawngray, hawngray, hawngray . . .


 Hey, here's your call!
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7453740&postcount=1


----------



## slip (Dec 11, 2012)

"Welp quitting cold turkey might have been a bad idea but you did and its over now, so have a good life!"


Maybe in more professional wording, but thats purdy much it. Its been a long four and a half years, and everything is still not 100%, but i can live with 98%


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

slip said:


> "Welp quitting cold turkey might have been a bad idea but you did and its over now, so have a good life!"
> 
> 
> Maybe in more professional wording, but thats purdy much it. Its been a long four and a half years, and everything is still not 100%, but i can live with 98%


 AaahhhhlllllllllRIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Poor little fat feller; go ahead and eat you a cookie or six; nobody's looking




Grrrrrrrrrrr. 






Keebs said:


> Hey, here's your call!
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7453740&postcount=1




Ain't gonna make that drive eva again, if I can't fly, ain't going !!! 





slip said:


> "Welp quitting cold turkey might have been a bad idea but you did and its over now, so have a good life!"
> 
> 
> Maybe in more professional wording, but thats purdy much it. Its been a long four and a half years, and everything is still not 100%, but i can live with 98%






WHOOOOOOOOOOOT !!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I be hawngray, hawngray, hawngray . . .



Take a shower and maybe it'll get your mind off being hawngray.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 11, 2012)

Well, I got out of orientation only to get a phone call from Fishbait that ERD had called him because my Sproutamuss (who hasn't left my porch in almost a year) got hit by a car. I can't win for losing. The whole family knew that was "Mama's baby". 

Bait asked ERD to put him in a box so we could bury him tonight after Abbey's concert. ERD wrapped him up, boxed  him up and put him under the big oak in front of my kitchen window. He's a good son.  Bait took me to lunch. I've cried so much over so much loss in the last three months that this just kind of did me in. 

Shrek, my dad, the wife of a very close family friend and who worked with/for my dad for as long as I can remember, now Sprout. 

RIP Sprout. You were an awesome little bobtail kitty.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well, I got out of orientation only to get a phone call from Fishbait that ERD had called him because my Sproutamuss (who hasn't left my porch in almost a year) got hit by a car. I can't win for losing. The whole family knew that was "Mama's baby".
> 
> Bait asked ERD to put him in a box so we could bury him tonight after Abbey's concert. ERD wrapped him up, boxed  him up and put him under the big oak in front of my kitchen window. He's a good son.  Bait took me to lunch. I've cried so much over so much loss in the last three months that this just kind of did me in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Take a shower and maybe it'll get your mind off being hawngray.


 that just got him in more truble!


turtlebug said:


> Well, I got out of orientation only to get a phone call from Fishbait that ERD had called him because my Sproutamuss (who hasn't left my porch in almost a year) got hit by a car. I can't win for losing. The whole family knew that was "Mama's baby".
> 
> Bait asked ERD to put him in a box so we could bury him tonight after Abbey's concert. ERD wrapped him up, boxed  him up and put him under the big oak in front of my kitchen window. He's a good son.  Bait took me to lunch. I've cried so much over so much loss in the last three months that this just kind of did me in.
> 
> ...


 Dang Lea!  I sowwy!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Take a shower and maybe it'll get your mind off being hawngray.



And get the blow dryer out afterwards????


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2012)

slip said:


> "Welp quitting cold turkey might have been a bad idea but you did and its over now, so have a good life!"
> 
> 
> Maybe in more professional wording, but thats purdy much it. Its been a long four and a half years, and everything is still not 100%, but i can live with 98%







rhbama3 said:


> Take a shower and maybe it'll get your mind off being hawngray.



1 blow dry a day is enough!!


----------



## slip (Dec 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> AaahhhhlllllllllRIGHT!!!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOOT !!!!!


At's what i said!

Back up to 118 pounds, also.


turtlebug said:


> Well, I got out of orientation only to get a phone call from Fishbait that ERD had called him because my Sproutamuss (who hasn't left my porch in almost a year) got hit by a car. I can't win for losing. The whole family knew that was "Mama's baby".
> 
> Bait asked ERD to put him in a box so we could bury him tonight after Abbey's concert. ERD wrapped him up, boxed  him up and put him under the big oak in front of my kitchen window. He's a good son.  Bait took me to lunch. I've cried so much over so much loss in the last three months that this just kind of did me in.
> 
> ...



Dangit Tbug.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 1 blow dry a day is enough!!



At his age; once a day is over achieving


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> And get the blow dryer out afterwards????


 your name weren't on the pm!!!!!!!! ELFIIIII HE'S SPYING ON US!!!!!!!!!


slip said:


> Back up to 118 pounds, also.


 I'm puttin in for Santa to brang you some bricks to put in yo britches so you won't fly away!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> your name weren't on the pm!!!!!!!! ELFIIIII HE'S SPYING ON US!!!!!!!!!



No; your name wasn't on da PM


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 11, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Poor little fat feller; go ahead and eat you a cookie or six; nobody's looking









turtlebug said:


> Well, I got out of orientation only to get a phone call from Fishbait that ERD had called him because my Sproutamuss (who hasn't left my porch in almost a year) got hit by a car. I can't win for losing. The whole family knew that was "Mama's baby".
> 
> Bait asked ERD to put him in a box so we could bury him tonight after Abbey's concert. ERD wrapped him up, boxed  him up and put him under the big oak in front of my kitchen window. He's a good son.  Bait took me to lunch. I've cried so much over so much loss in the last three months that this just kind of did me in.
> 
> ...



So sorry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well, I got out of orientation only to get a phone call from Fishbait that ERD had called him because my Sproutamuss (who hasn't left my porch in almost a year) got hit by a car. I can't win for losing. The whole family knew that was "Mama's baby".
> 
> Bait asked ERD to put him in a box so we could bury him tonight after Abbey's concert. ERD wrapped him up, boxed  him up and put him under the big oak in front of my kitchen window. He's a good son.  Bait took me to lunch. I've cried so much over so much loss in the last three months that this just kind of did me in.
> 
> ...



Hang in there!!


----------



## kracker (Dec 11, 2012)

slip said:


> "Welp quitting cold turkey might have been a bad idea but you did and its over now, so have a good life!"
> 
> 
> Maybe in more professional wording, but thats purdy much it. Its been a long four and a half years, and everything is still not 100%, but i can live with 98%


Great report, as a fellow heart patient, you have no idea how good this is to hear!!

Now for me to tell you how it's gonna be from here on out. When you have an appt. with your cardiologist, get your behind in there

Or, you can do like me, not pay any attention to your docs and end up having your chest cracked open 4 or 5 times, be on your 2nd pacemaker, all kinds of meds, congestive heart failure, not able to walk 20 yards without giving out of breath, weight bouncing by 20 or 30 pounds and just generally feeling like poop.

Okay, I'm off my soapbox, just watch yourself. Please.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well, I got out of orientation only to get a phone call from Fishbait that ERD had called him because my Sproutamuss (who hasn't left my porch in almost a year) got hit by a car. I can't win for losing. The whole family knew that was "Mama's baby".
> 
> Bait asked ERD to put him in a box so we could bury him tonight after Abbey's concert. ERD wrapped him up, boxed  him up and put him under the big oak in front of my kitchen window. He's a good son.  Bait took me to lunch. I've cried so much over so much loss in the last three months that this just kind of did me in.
> 
> ...





Dangit !!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks yall. I know it sounds stupid but cats really can be quite attach-able. 

All I can say is at least I got a chance to sit with him for a while this morning. I sat outside and played with him and cuddled him while I was waiting to go to the hospital. 

I guess I'll stop cuddling cats from now on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks yall. I know it sounds stupid but cats really can be quite attach-able.
> 
> All I can say is at least I got a chance to sit with him for a while this morning. I sat outside and played with him and cuddled him while I was waiting to go to the hospital.
> 
> I guess I'll stop cuddling cats from now on.






I'll send ya lil sumpin to cheer you up . . .


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks yall. I know it sounds stupid but cats really can be quite attach-able.
> 
> All I can say is at least I got a chance to sit with him for a while this morning. I sat outside and played with him and cuddled him while I was waiting to go to the hospital.
> 
> I guess I'll stop cuddling cats from now on.



Dang Lea...I'm sorry bout your little buddy.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll send ya lil sumpin to cheer you up . . .




That was sooo wrong.    



Fishbait does and says that all the time.   






Sterlo58 said:


> Dang Lea...I'm sorry bout your little buddy.




I'd just bought him a bed and made him a warm and cozy spot for winter. Good thing ERD saw and found it before I came home and did. Lord knows I'd have been a bigger mess than I am now. 

Thanks Neil, it's just amazing how attached we get to those little critters.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 11, 2012)

Saw this on FB and figured it could be adapted for the campfire.

On the 12th day of Christmas my FB gave to me: 12 girls I'm blocking, 11 friends just watching, 10 corny topics, 9 busted barbies , 8 friends complaining, 7 stalkers stalking, 6 party invites, fiiiivvvveeee DRAMA Queeeennnss; 4 game requests, 3 photo tags, 2 friends a pokin'- and a creep who wont stop inboxing meee.

Have fun!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Saw this on FB and figured it could be adapted for the campfire.
> 
> On the 12th day of Christmas my FB gave to me: 12 girls I'm blocking, 11 friends just watching, 10 corny topics, 9 busted barbies , 8 friends complaining, 7 stalkers stalking, 6 party invites, fiiiivvvveeee DRAMA Queeeennnss; 4 game requests, 3 photo tags, 2 friends a pokin'- and a creep who wont stop inboxing meee.
> 
> Have fun!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks Neil,_* it's just amazing how attached we get to those little critters.*_


 Yes it is!


----------



## slip (Dec 11, 2012)

kracker said:


> Great report, as a fellow heart patient, you have no idea how good this is to hear!!
> 
> Now for me to tell you how it's gonna be from here on out. When you have an appt. with your cardiologist, get your behind in there
> 
> ...



Yesir. I've got to do a little better about caring when it comes to doctors and all that. If i can get out of bed then i "dont need" no durn doctors. Mental block i guess.

You've had a rough go at it, man. I hope things get better...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2012)

Uh......Keebsy


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

slip said:


> Yesir._* I've got to do a little better about caring when it comes to doctors *_and all that. If i can get out of bed then i "dont need" no durn doctors. Mental block i guess.
> 
> You've had a rough go at it, man. I hope things get better...


 yes you do.......... we all do at times, but you're still a young'un and the better you treat yourself NOW will make a WORLD of difference by the time you get as old as dirt like me!

~sigh~ I guess Mud got my office unlocked & done got himself in a sugar induced overload & forgot about me.............. ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh......Keebsy


 yes Sir, thanks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2012)

Dang blow dryer gets HOT . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2012)

Thinking some fried wild turkey nuggets and some garlic mashed taters would make a fitting supper.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang blow dryer gets HOT . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thinking some fried wild turkey nuggets and some garlic mashed taters would make a fitting supper.






Aw man that sounds goooooooood !!!  Throw in some collards/turnip greens and some laced cornbread and I'm on my way !!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Aw man that sounds goooooooood !!!  Throw in some collards/turnip greens and some laced cornbread and I'm on my way !!!!!






Awwwwww Hail,  Kang again !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Aw man that sounds goooooooood !!!  Throw in some collards/turnip greens and some laced cornbread and I'm on my way !!!!!



I can't eat cornbread no mo'......


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Aw man that sounds goooooooood !!!  Throw in some collards/turnip greens and some laced cornbread and I'm on my way !!!!!





rhbama3 said:


> I can't eat cornbread no mo'......





Bubbette said:


> Saw this on FB and figured it could be adapted for the campfire.
> 
> On the 12th day of Christmas my FB gave to me: 12 girls I'm blocking, 11 friends just watching, 10 corny topics, 9 busted barbies , 8 friends complaining, 7 stalkers stalking, 6 party invites, fiiiivvvveeee DRAMA Queeeennnss; 4 game requests, 3 photo tags, 2 friends a pokin'- and a creep who wont stop inboxing meee.
> 
> Have fun!



2 whiny babies on diets?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwwwww Hail,  Kang again !!!





rhbama3 said:


> I can't eat cornbread no mo'......


Bless yo heart.


Bubbette said:


> 2 whiny babies on diets?



Aint that da truth. Worse than a woman.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bless yo heart.
> 
> 
> Aint that da truth. Worse than a woman.



not......even.....close.  

Okay, now that the ol' battle axe has chsatised me for wanting instant taters( contains gluten), it'll be turkey, broccoli and cheese, and tater tots.


----------



## kracker (Dec 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't eat cornbread no mo'......


Somebody would have to hide all my guns from me, I'd snap with no cornbread


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang blow dryer gets HOT . . .


Not as hot as ................ oooopppss, wrong forum, never mind, carry on............


Bubbette said:


> 2 whiny babies on diets?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint that da truth. Worse than a woman.





kracker said:


> Somebody would have to hide all my guns from me, I'd snap with no cornbread


snap? really? Hhhhmmmm.............guns? how many you got that need hiding? what kind?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2012)

Evening youngins, one more night babysitting the lil ones.


----------



## slip (Dec 11, 2012)

Dang it man, kids is expensive!! Reason number .... well i lost count but another reason i aint ever having any.

trying to pick up the niece and nephew something for under the tree...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2012)

slip said:


> Dang it man, kids is expensive!! Reason number .... well i lost count but another reason i aint ever having any.
> 
> trying to pick up the niece and nephew something for under the tree...


#1 you are WAY to young to know whether or not you'll have kids, the right girl (THAT WE APPROVE OF) comes along & BAM, baby factory started........ 
Good lord son, how many WOW's you want input from to get the "right gift"??? ages? gender? & $ amount, we'll have you set, no stress, you're WELCOME!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 11, 2012)

Should a REAL Amish woman wear more eye makeup than Tammy Faye Baker?  







Ima run away and join the Amish Mafia.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Should a REAL Amish woman wear more eye makeup than Tammy Faye Baker?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure you'll fit right in. Just have to lose all modern electronics, wear all black, and put one of them sunbonnet beanie hats on. Oh, and cook, clean, and attend barn raisings. 












uh oh.


----------



## slip (Dec 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> #1 you are WAY to young to know whether or not you'll have kids, the right girl (THAT WE APPROVE OF) comes along & BAM, baby factory started........
> Good lord son, how many WOW's you want input from to get the "right gift"??? ages? gender? & $ amount, we'll have you set, no stress, you're WELCOME!


2 YO boy and 3 and a half YO girl.
Dont really have a set amount of money .. Just not "a lot". Yeah i know that dont help much...

I was thinkin like toy car kinda stuff for the boy and something dress up related for the girl... She's always dressing up as something 


turtlebug said:


> Should a REAL Amish woman wear more eye makeup than Tammy Faye Baker?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This show is killin me.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 11, 2012)

slip said:


> 2 YO boy and 3 and a half YO girl.
> Dont really have a set amount of money .. Just not "a lot". Yeah i know that dont help much...
> 
> I was thinkin like toy car kinda stuff for the boy and something dress up related for the girl... She's always dressing up as something
> ...



A large soft truck for the little boy. Not a small one because at that age they put everything in their mouths. Tractor Supply had a big soft John Deer tractor. For the girl, a princess dress up set from Walmart. Both are $20 or less. That's my ideas.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 11, 2012)

slip said:


> 2 YO boy and 3 and a half YO girl.
> Dont really have a set amount of money .. Just not "a lot". Yeah i know that dont help much...
> 
> I was thinkin like toy car kinda stuff for the boy and something dress up related for the girl... She's always dressing up as something
> ...




Used tire off of your truck for him, some of your old camo for her.  





We swapped over to Ink Master. I couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 11, 2012)

slip said:


> This show is killin me.



We're making Bubba watch Abbie Lee's Ultimate Dance Competition. He's lovin it.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 11, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> We're making Bubba watch Abbie Lee's Ultimate Dance Competition. He's lovin it.



If he's dancing, video is mandatory.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 11, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> We're making Bubba watch Abbie Lee's Ultimate Dance Competition. He's lovin it.





turtlebug said:


> If he's dancing, video is mandatory.


----------



## slip (Dec 11, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> A large soft truck for the little boy. Not a small one because at that age they put everything in their mouths. Tractor Supply had a big soft John Deer tractor. For the girl, a princess dress up set from Walmart. Both are $20 or less. That's my ideas.


Good ideas! Thanks ... i need to look at Tractor supply.


turtlebug said:


> Used tire off of your truck for him, some of your old camo for her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This show is so bad its awesome.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> If he's dancing, video is mandatory.



I tried, but couldn't get the video. I'm afraid my camera would break if I tried too hard. His dancing is not what it used to be.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2012)

Know what day it is?  Here is a hint







To get a leg up on the hump


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 12, 2012)

OK, it is HUMP DAY so it is time for everyone to get up and get their mojo moving.

Well I am glad to see Gobblin because  I need some coffee really bad this morning in order to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.


PS:  Gobblin, you are right on time as usual !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2012)

YOU too EE


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2012)

good morning children!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Know what day it is?  Here is a hint
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Humpity hump day, morning drivelers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't eat cornbread no mo'......




Me neither, only thing white I can eat is stoopid cauliflower.






Bubbette said:


> 2 whiny babies on diets?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bless yo heart.
> 
> 
> Aint that da truth. Worse than a woman.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Know what day it is?  Here is a hint
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Today is 12/12/12. This is the last time in our lifetime that we'll have a month/day/year identical.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2012)

Ya'll i had the weirdest dream, me and robert "bama" went crappie fishing and you want to talk about bad luck, man I hope this aint how my fishing trips turn out to be.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2012)

Today is my Friday


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Today is 12/12/12. This is the last time in our lifetime that we'll have a month/day/year identical.


dooms day is in 8 days so your right in more ways than one 


hdm03 said:


> Today is my Friday



kwit all that jumpin around and such


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2012)

snorgtees!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> snorgtees!



Ya don't say....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2012)

I guess Keebs ate so much chocalate yesterday she hit bottom this morning. She's late.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Ya don't say....





mudracing101 said:


> I guess Keebs ate so much chocalate yesterday she hit bottom this morning. She's late.



she went outa drankin last night  proly had 4 or 5 to many  aaahhh we have all been there an dun that. get her a BC an a sprite, she will thankya for it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2012)

Moanin kids.....I gotta go do some shoppin


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids.....I gotta go do some shoppin



whatchew going to buy me?  im easy to please


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2012)

Steak bisq. with cheese and mustard


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Steak bisq. with cheese and mustard



country ham and biskit wiff MUSTARD


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll i had the weirdest dream, me and robert "bama" went crappie fishing and you want to talk about bad luck, man I hope this aint how my fishing trips turn out to be.


forgot to put plug in boat? done it
did the boat sink? Done it
did you get a hook thru the ear? done it
Lost/broke a fishing rod? done it
boat motor died in a driving t'storm? done it
didn't catch fish? oh, man..... too many times to count
hit a tree underwater and broke trolling motor? done it
knocked tacklebox into water? done it


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> country ham and biskit wiff MUSTARD



 We have so much in common


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2012)

Haven't heard from Miggie, or Hankus since they quit dipping ???




Haven't seen anything of my son lately either ??


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> forgot to put plug in boat? done it
> did the boat sink? Done it
> did you get a hook thru the ear? done it
> Lost/broke a fishing rod? done it
> ...



It was dumb like i said ,but it involved the boat tearing up, so we decided to fish with minnow from a pier, all the minnows died, we get there and the pier is closed to the public, so we decide to fish from the bank and got robbed


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Steak bisq. with cheese and mustard


sounds good!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> country ham and biskit wiff MUSTARD


pass me one please


Hooked On Quack said:


> Haven't heard from Miggie, or Hankus since they quit dipping ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i will be yer backup son,,,, can i have 20 bucks for gas?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> It was dumb like i said ,but it involved the boat tearing up, so we decided to fish with minnow from a pier, all the minnows died, we get there and the pier is closed to the public, so we decide to fish from the bank and got robbed











blood on the ground said:


> sounds good!
> 
> pass me one please
> 
> ...




20 bucks ain't gonna gitcha far, here take a $100 "son".


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 20 bucks ain't gonna gitcha far, here take a $100 "son".



 Daddy


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Haven't heard from Miggie, or Hankus since they quit dipping ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was out beside the warehouse a lil while ago takin a smoke break, thot I heard a bunch of thunder over towards his neck of da woods. Might just be Miglet venting


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whatchew going to buy me?  im easy to please



We aim to please!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Steak bisq. with cheese and mustard





mrs. hornet22 said:


> country ham and biskit wiff MUSTARD



Mustard





Hooked On Quack said:


> Haven't heard from Miggie, or Hankus since they quit dipping ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was wondering the same thing, didn't know they quit dippin though 



mudracing101 said:


> It was dumb like i said ,but it involved the boat tearing up, so we decided to fish with minnow from a pier, all the minnows died, we get there and the pier is closed to the public, so we decide to fish from the bank and got robbed



 

Bama's fishin trips are much like mine, wanna go sometime?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm here, well, not there........ I think I over did it with the typing a bit yesterday, can hardly move my arms/shoulders, bothers me to type this, so just a pass thru...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm here, well, not there........ I think I over did it with the typing a bit yesterday, can hardly move my arms/shoulders, bothers me to type this, so just a pass thru...........







Quang Keebs !!!  Awwwww Hail !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm here, well, not there........ I think I over did it with the typing a bit yesterday, can hardly move my arms/shoulders, bothers me to type this, so just a pass thru...........











Hooked On Quack said:


> Quang Keebs !!!  Awwwww Hail !!



She's a good Quang!
Awwwwww Hail!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> We aim to please!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck yeah


Keebs said:


> I'm here, well, not there........ I think I over did it with the typing a bit yesterday, can hardly move my arms/shoulders, bothers me to type this, so just a pass thru...........



I told you not to over indulge, thats what you get for locking the door and eating all the sweets. All i wanted was one measly sausage ball, but nooooo.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Heck yeah
> 
> 
> I told you not to over indulge, thats what you get for locking the door and eating all the sweets. All i wanted was one measly sausage ball, but nooooo.


 just started on those this mornin.................. ohman, they go soooooo good wiff coffee!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 20 bucks ain't gonna gitcha far, here take a $100 "son".


Thanks Dad! I love you! 


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


Haaay!


Keebs said:


> just started on those this mornin.................. ohman, they go soooooo good wiff coffee!



my job is killin me! 
I always wanted to be somebody, but now I realize I should have been more specific.




Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Thanks Dad! I love you!
> 
> Haaay!
> 
> ...


 Trust me, you DON'T wanna be me!!!!!! 
ok, I gotta go find some drugs & quit typing........ I guess this weather front ain't helpin any either.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2012)

A good, steady, light rain !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2012)

Cows are a lot easier to take care of than babies.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm thinking a dew and some jerky, get out the raingear and go climb a tree this evening.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2012)

I've made an executive decision. 


Fishbait and I are moving to London. 




I'm gonna need some duck tape, handcuffs, chloroform and a rather large soundproof suitcase.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I've made an executive decision.
> 
> 
> Fishbait and I are moving to London.
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>



Well I at least wanna go visit. 



Deer jerky for lunch.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well I at least wanna go visit.
> 
> 
> 
> Deer jerky for lunch.



I gotta go! Just got a feeling the deer are gonna move early today. The hard part will be deciding where to sit. Woods, ridges, creek bottom, or foodplots?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I gotta go! Just got a feeling the deer are gonna move early today. The hard part will be deciding where to sit. Woods, ridges, creek bottom, or foodplots?



Had the day off cause I can't go back until I get the TB test read tomorrow. 


I wanted to go this morning but it's been raining pretty steady here. Bait thought I should stay home and I'm glad I did, my sinus headache ain't getting any better so I doubt sitting in a tree would've helped. 

This weather is being hateful to my sinuses.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking a dew and some jerky, get out the raingear and go climb a tree this evening.



Sounds like a good idea if i didn't have to work tonight. 



turtlebug said:


> I've made an executive decision.
> 
> 
> Fishbait and I are moving to London.
> ...



LONDON  Girl - what possesed you to want to move there.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2012)

Loaded baked tater soup and salad from Chili's.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Loaded baked tater soup and salad from Chili's.



leftover pizza


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> A good, steady, light rain !!!


COLD steady light rain...........bbbrrrrr reading 49 outside 65 inside.......


KyDawg said:


> Cows are a lot easier to take care of than babies.


 you ever bottle fed a calf??


rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking a dew and some jerky, get out the raingear and go climb a tree this evening.


 you's a better person than me!


turtlebug said:


> I've made an executive decision.
> 
> 
> Fishbait and I are moving to London.
> ...


 UUuuumm NOOOO!


turtlebug said:


> Well I at least wanna go visit.
> 
> 
> 
> Deer jerky for lunch.


ok, visit is fine, bring me a tshirt!


turtlebug said:


> Had the day off cause I can't go back until I get the TB test read tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I wanted to go this morning but it's been raining pretty steady here. Bait thought I should stay home and I'm glad I did, my sinus headache ain't getting any better so I doubt sitting in a tree would've helped.
> ...


Mine too!  Think I'll go take a breathing treatment, my chest feels heavy too.......


mudracing101 said:


> Loaded baked tater soup and salad from Chili's.


that sounds good, got veggie beef soup in the crock pot now, but may go find a recipe for that, got J to liking my twice baked taters, maybe I can give the soup a try too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2012)

It's FREEZING out there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do believe there will be a fire in the fireplace at da cafe 356 this evenin.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 12, 2012)

I have to say that I absolutely LOVE our GON family.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I have to say that I absolutely LOVE our GON family.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2012)

<---------Chili cheese fries topped of wiff some sliced and diced dogs....

Secret Santa in da bag, just gotta add an item or two and ship it to my lucky victi......er......recipient


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2012)

Ya'll go vote. This is COOL! Go Athens Georgia! 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=728416


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2012)

BZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......blooop.... PTttchhhh....gulp,gulp,gulp,gulp....aaahhhhhhh fishin an beer!! or is it beer an fishin?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> COLD steady light rain...........bbbrrrrr reading 49 outside 65 inside.......
> 
> you ever bottle fed a calf??
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> BZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......blooop.... PTttchhhh....gulp,gulp,gulp,gulp....aaahhhhhhh fishin an beer!! or is it beer an fishin?



Quit fishin and go vote for my girl. This is a GEORGIA forum afterall.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <---------Chili cheese fries topped of wiff some sliced and diced dogs....
> 
> Secret Santa in da bag, just gotta add an item or two and ship it to my lucky victi......er......recipient



I gotta get busy on mine so I can get it in the mail! I don't want my recipient to think they were forgotten about! 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll go vote. This is COOL! Go Athens Georgia!
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=728416



I voted for her!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2012)

Live from da tree!
Spooked a deer walking in. Got light driZzle but see patches of blue sky in the distance. Birds are active and all sorts of noises in the woods. Very optimistic!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Live from da tree!
> Spooked a deer walking in. Got light driZzle but see patches of blue sky in the distance. Birds are active and all sorts of noises in the woods. Very optimistic!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Live from da tree!
> Spooked a deer walking in. Got light driZzle but see patches of blue sky in the distance. Birds are active and all sorts of noises in the woods. Very optimistic!



Good luck


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > COLD steady light rain...........bbbrrrrr reading 49 outside 65 inside.......
> ...


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> forgot to put plug in boat? done it
> did the boat sink? Done it
> did you get a hook thru the ear? done it
> Lost/broke a fishing rod? done it
> ...



Don't forget the Cobia bite with stitches put in during rolling swells. 





turtlebug said:


> I've made an executive decision.
> 
> 
> Fishbait and I are moving to London.
> ...



You can take me instead. Fishbait and Bubba can stay with each other.  





rhbama3 said:


> I gotta go! Just got a feeling the deer are gonna move early today. The hard part will be deciding where to sit. Woods, ridges, creek bottom, or foodplots?



Don't worry. The deer will figure out where you are and stay away.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm out, ya'll hold the fort down.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Live from da tree!
> Spooked a deer walking in. Got light driZzle but see patches of blue sky in the distance. Birds are active and all sorts of noises in the woods. Very optimistic!



So....your out hunting, and it is raining......go figure.


----------



## crappiedex (Dec 12, 2012)

howdy folks 

Good n wet around here  Just need about 6 feet to fill the pond up


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> KyDawg said:
> 
> 
> > I'd drink that through a nipple
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > COLD steady light rain...........bbbrrrrr reading 49 outside 65 inside.......
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2012)

Less than an hour to go, 60 down 12 mo to go !!! 




Got one of my new trainees gonna cover for me Friday, hope he don't go to mashing buttons . . .


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 12, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> howdy folks
> 
> Good n wet around here  Just need about 6 feet to fill the pond up



What up cdex. Erybody worried bout da messican and your fishing (pole dunkin) partner. You heard from the nicotine deprived soles?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Less than an hour to go, 60 down 12 mo to go !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Lawd!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2012)

Drizzling here and too dark to shoot the deer I see in the woods.   Bring on the evil brown liquid.


----------



## crappiedex (Dec 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> What up cdex. Erybody worried bout da messican and your fishing (pole dunkin) partner. You heard from the nicotine deprived soles?



not a werd. 

Come to think of it  Hankus has been MIA since he came over fer supper. 


  

Maybe immigration got the messican


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2012)

Out of the swamp for a couple of days. Hope ya`ll are well. Mark your calenders.  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=728470


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 12, 2012)

Bubba called. He left the tree late 'cause he was skeered. No deer, but coyotes around his tree. Well, there were deer, but they saw him 'fore he was able to do anything about it. Poor boy. He didn't get rained on, but still couldn't get no deer.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Out of the swamp for a couple of days. Hope ya`ll are well. Mark your calenders.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=728470


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Bubba called. He left the tree late 'cause he was skeered. No deer, but coyotes around his tree. Well, there were deer, but they saw him 'fore he was able to do anything about it. Poor boy. He didn't get rained on, but still couldn't get no deer.


bless his heart.........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 12, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Bubba called. He left the tree late 'cause he was skeered. No deer, but coyotes around his tree. Well, there were deer, but they saw him 'fore he was able to do anything about it. Poor boy. He didn't get rained on, but still couldn't get no deer.



Bubba's Secret Shenanigan sender would like to know if you drink hot tea. I sent a PM to Bubba, but he responded that HE drinks hot tea as long as it's cold and with ice and lemon....


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2012)

Babysitting over headed back to Ky.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> not a werd.
> 
> Come to think of it  Hankus has been MIA since he came over fer supper.
> 
> ...



Yep!



Nicodemus said:


> Out of the swamp for a couple of days. Hope ya`ll are well. Mark your calenders.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=728470



Yep!



Keebs said:


>



Yep!



Keebs said:


> bless his heart.........



Yep!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Babysitting over headed back to Ky.



Have a safe trip, Pops!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2012)

Well, look a hear Jefffro Da KANG! Awwwwww hail.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, look a hear Jefffro Da KANG! Awwwwww hail.



Whoooooot!!!


----------



## kracker (Dec 12, 2012)

Awwwwww haillllllllllllll King Jeffro...................


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 12, 2012)

Bama, hunt around the food plots. Rain and water drippin is noise. The deer like to hear in the low vis. cloudy days. Open areas or low cutovers are good bets.

Rainin lightly all day on the coast we need it. My work at home is done, cars and boat washed and the grass is watered now i can relax.

Got an early christmas  present, BIL sent us one of those Moultrie M-60 spy/game/ bigfoot/black panther cameras


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2012)

Rain coming down AGAIN!!


----------



## slip (Dec 12, 2012)

I swear .. i can work a double shift doing anything in that store all dang day and be fine ... but 8 hours on that register and i've got a headache, every time without fail.


Hows everybody tonight?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2012)

well, that didn't go to plan. The rain was off and on, and the sun popped out once. One of the bad things about being on a lease with 26 members is that all the stands get hunted often. Had a deer blow at me at 5pm from the woods and then another at 550. Pretty obvious my stands are being hunted when i'm not there and the deer stay in the woods and look at it real hard. Then, right as it was almost too dark to see, a whole pack of coyotes cranked up in the bottom next to me. Gave me the willies, so i kept looking back over my shoulder all the way to the 4-wheeler.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2012)

slip said:


> I swear .. i can work a double shift doing anything in that store all dang day and be fine ... but 8 hours on that register and i've got a headache, every time without fail.
> 
> 
> Hows everybody tonight?


It's called having to deal with the general public!


rhbama3 said:


> well, that didn't go to plan. The rain was off and on, and the sun popped out once. One of the bad things about being on a lease with 26 members is that all the stands get hunted often. Had a deer blow at me at 5pm from the woods and then another at 550. Pretty obvious my stands are being hunted when i'm not there and the deer stay in the woods and look at it real hard. Then, right as it was almost too dark to see, a whole pack of coyotes cranked up in the bottom next to me. Gave me the willies, so i kept looking back over my shoulder all the way to the 4-wheeler.


dang!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2012)

kracker said:


> Awwwwww haillllllllllllll King Jeffro...................



I feel like one rat now.....  <------ bowl of etouffee with some of those spicy pickled okras and kone bread!!! 

 <---------Red wine  



Keebs said:


> Rain coming down AGAIN!!



Nuttin but clouds and a breeze here!!



slip said:


> I swear .. i can work a double shift doing anything in that store all dang day and be fine ... but 8 hours on that register and i've got a headache, every time without fail.
> 
> 
> Hows everybody tonight?



That's the way it tis nowadays.... 



rhbama3 said:


> well, that didn't go to plan. The rain was off and on, and the sun popped out once. One of the bad things about being on a lease with 26 members is that all the stands get hunted often. Had a deer blow at me at 5pm from the woods and then another at 550. Pretty obvious my stands are being hunted when i'm not there and the deer stay in the woods and look at it real hard. Then, right as it was almost too dark to see, a whole pack of coyotes cranked up in the bottom next to me. Gave me the willies, so i kept looking back over my shoulder all the way to the 4-wheeler.



You got outta there unscathed, count your blessings brudda!! 



Keebs said:


> It's called having to deal with the general public!
> 
> dang!



Why so PC??


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 12, 2012)

FWIW, Pank Floyd is on palladia, bunch more gooduns coming up. Shore looks funny all them ole folks in the audience


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> FWIW, Pank Floyd is on palladia, bunch more gooduns coming up. Shore looks funny all them ole folks in the audience



I heard that!! If you ever see an audience of old folks that can't stand still to a band.....go see'em!!


----------



## slip (Dec 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It's called having to deal with the general public!
> 
> dang!


Mite be right.
I get two days off from now til chirstmas, so i get to deal with plenty more of em...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Why so PC??


 don't wanna get double banded.........


slip said:


> Mite be right.
> I get two days off from now til chirstmas, so i get to deal with plenty more of em...


bless yo heart, just grin & think to yourself......... job security....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> don't wanna get double banded.........
> 
> bless yo heart, just grin & think to yourself......... job security....



Never know, you might like it!!


----------



## kracker (Dec 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> FWIW, Pank Floyd is on palladia, bunch more gooduns coming up. Shore looks funny all them ole folks in the audience


Better yet, go see George Thorogood in a small venue. Talk about prime people watching


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2012)

bacon, eggs, taters, and the whole family home. Life is good.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Bubba's Secret Shenanigan sender would like to know if you drink hot tea. I sent a PM to Bubba, but he responded that HE drinks hot tea as long as it's cold and with ice and lemon....



No, I don't drink hot tea. And Bubba drinks Publix iced tea, not hot tea with ice.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 12, 2012)

slip said:


> Mite be right.
> I get two days off from now til chirstmas, so i get to deal with plenty more of em...



Just wait till the week after Christmas. You'll be great at returns.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 12, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> No, I don't drink hot tea. And Bubba drinks Publix iced tea, not hot tea with ice.





Thank you


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2012)

kracker said:


> Better yet, go see George Thorogood in a small venue. Talk about prime people watching


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2012)

Evening youngins, get to sleep in my own bed tonight, only thing better would to be sleeping in The State.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins, get to sleep in my own bed tonight, only thing better would to be sleeping in The State.



Glad you made it home in one piece! 

Well, i've made my rounds and everybody is behaving at this second, so i'm going to bed.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Glad you made it home in one piece!
> 
> Well, i've made my rounds and everybody is behaving at this second, so i'm going to bed.



You should see what they do on here while you are sleeping.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins, get to sleep in my own bed tonight, only thing better would to be sleeping in The State.


 I'm callin it a night too!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins, get to sleep in my own bed tonight, only thing better would to be sleeping in The State.


Nothing like sleeping in your on bed!!

Glad you made it home safely!!



rhbama3 said:


> Glad you made it home in one piece!
> 
> Well, i've made my rounds and everybody is behaving at this second, so i'm going to bed.


Tomorrow will be a new day, and there will be.......well you know what I'm talking about!!

Later Bama!!



Keebs said:


> I'm callin it a night too!


G'night Darlin!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2012)

Made it through 12-12-12 now on the the 13th.    Anyone have a black cat?   Ladder?   Overpass RR tracks on the way to work?  

Black coffee on the way


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 13, 2012)

Well Gobblin, I had to find a way to balance out our timesheet.  So when you got online 90 minutes early today, I decided to sleep a little longer and log on 90 minutes LATER than usual.    

I went to bed really late last night OR early this morning and I did need some extra winks so now it is time to drink some of that coffee of yours.  

It is a Thirsty Thursday so drink up everyone!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2012)

Whooooooooot !!!!  Today is my Friday and don't have to be back til next Saturday !!! 

Come onnnnnnnnn 7pm !!!   



'Moanin guys !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2012)

mernin everyone!
taday is my thurzdy!!! and i don't have to be back until tomorrow... wha, that don't sound so good....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooooooot !!!!  Today is my Friday and don't have to be back til next Saturday !!!
> 
> Come onnnnnnnnn 7pm !!!
> 
> ...



Well what in the world are you going to do with all of this "free time" now????  I hope that you must be buying a whole truck load of Christmas presents for Ms. Dawn because she deserves them all just for putting up with you!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2012)

Givin up bakker all at once made me someone not to be around. Gave up the smokes, an weanin off the griz. Easier to quit drinkin  Can usually drop the nicotine anytime, but not this time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2012)

Morning ya'll, Friday eve


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Givin up bakker all at once made me someone not to be around. Gave up the smokes, an weanin off the griz. Easier to quit drinkin  Can usually drop the nicotine anytime, but not this time.


 good luck, darlin', that nicotine is an evil, EVIL master!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll, Friday eve


 Hey, look what I saw on the way in this morning!!!  I'm gonna start a thread but wanted to share with ya'll first!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2012)

That ain no pigeon


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> That ain no pigeon


No it ain't!!  That was the MOST AWSOME sight EVER!!  Rounded the curve, saw *something* in the road, he/she raised up from eating the dead possum & BAM, realized it was a danged Bald Eagle!!!! Started grabbing for my camera, as it flew up to that tree, got the truck turned around, got a couple shots, eased on by & he flew to a pine further off, too grainy to really post after I looked at them, but truly an awsome thing.  Told the bossman about it & he said he knew of 2 different area's around here they'd been sighted........... I didn't know they were around here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> good luck, darlin', that nicotine is an evil, EVIL master!
> 
> Hey, look what I saw on the way in this morning!!!  I'm gonna start a thread but wanted to share with ya'll first!



Cool


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> good luck, darlin', that nicotine is an evil, EVIL master!
> 
> Hey, look what I saw on the way in this morning!!!  I'm gonna start a thread but wanted to share with ya'll first!



WOW Lucky you!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> good luck, darlin', that nicotine is an evil, EVIL master!
> 
> Hey, look what I saw on the way in this morning!!!  I'm gonna start a thread but wanted to share with ya'll first!



I love it, thanks for sharing!! (Avatar)


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> WOW Lucky you!





blood on the ground said:


> I love it, thanks for sharing!! (Avatar)


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Givin up bakker all at once made me someone not to be around. Gave up the smokes, an weanin off the griz. Easier to quit drinkin  Can usually drop the nicotine anytime, but not this time.



 



Keebs said:


> good luck, darlin', that nicotine is an evil, EVIL master!
> 
> Hey, look what I saw on the way in this morning!!!  I'm gonna start a thread but wanted to share with ya'll first!



 But what's really  is that you got the pic!!!

Moanin kids!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> But what's really  is that you got the pic!!!
> 
> Moanin kids!!


The pic I WISH I had is the one in my minds eye when I first realized what it was, he was Magnificent Looking!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 13, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Made it through 12-12-12 now on the the 13th.    Anyone have a black cat?   Ladder?   Overpass RR tracks on the way to work?
> 
> Black coffee on the way



Would you believe my oldest turned 11 today?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2012)

boy I got ta see somethin that was funny tadeaf last night!!!
lil women whent ta screamin an jumpin about ta run out the door hollerin rat,rat,rat!!!
low an behold, a squirrel was in the livinroom!! i chased that sucker up stairs and aint found him yet 
I don't know how it got in either


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> No it ain't!!  That was the MOST AWSOME sight EVER!!  Rounded the curve, saw *something* in the road, he/she raised up from eating the dead possum & BAM, realized it was a danged Bald Eagle!!!! Started grabbing for my camera, as it flew up to that tree, got the truck turned around, got a couple shots, eased on by & he flew to a pine further off, too grainy to really post after I looked at them, but truly an awsome thing.  Told the bossman about it & he said he knew of 2 different area's around here they'd been sighted........... I didn't know they were around here.





Congratulations on a fine picture! They`re gettin` to be  a lot of em now. I can usually see one every week or so, unless I`m at the cabin. You can see 2 or 3 a day down there. Remember that one I almost ran over when it was eatin` a roadkill deer?  

Mornin` folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well what in the world are you going to do with all of this "free time" now????  I hope that you must be buying a whole truck load of Christmas presents for Ms. Dawn because she deserves them all just for putting up with you!!!




We're going to see the lights at Callaway Gardens.




Hankus said:


> Givin up bakker all at once made me someone not to be around. Gave up the smokes, an weanin off the griz. Easier to quit drinkin  Can usually drop the nicotine anytime, but not this time.




Hang in there neph !!! 





Keebs said:


> good luck, darlin', that nicotine is an evil, EVIL master!
> 
> Hey, look what I saw on the way in this morning!!!  I'm gonna start a thread but wanted to share with ya'll first!





Sweeeeeeet pic !!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Would you believe my oldest turned 11 today?


Tell LilSugahPlum I said "Happy Birthday!"


blood on the ground said:


> boy I got ta see somethin that was funny tadeaf last night!!!
> lil women whent ta screamin an jumpin about ta run out the door hollerin rat,rat,rat!!!
> low an behold, a squirrel was in the livinroom!! i chased that sucker up stairs and aint found him yet
> I don't know how it got in either


 those things can cause some kind of ruckus!


Nicodemus said:


> Congratulations on a fine picture! They`re gettin` to be  a lot of em now. I can usually see one every week or so, unless I`m at the cabin. You can see 2 or 3 a day down there. Remember that one I almost ran over when it was eatin` a roadkill deer?
> 
> Mornin` folks.


 Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> The pic I WISH I had is the one in my minds eye when I first realized what it was, he was Magnificent Looking!



10-4, know what you mean!! 



Sugar Plum said:


> Would you believe my oldest turned 11 today?



Tell her Happy Birthday!! 



blood on the ground said:


> boy I got ta see somethin that was funny tadeaf last night!!!
> lil women whent ta screamin an jumpin about ta run out the door hollerin rat,rat,rat!!!
> low an behold, a squirrel was in the livinroom!! i chased that sucker up stairs and aint found him yet
> I don't know how it got in either



Choot'em 



Nicodemus said:


> Congratulations on a fine picture! They`re gettin` to be  a lot of em now. I can usually see one every week or so, unless I`m at the cabin. You can see 2 or 3 a day down there. Remember that one I almost ran over when it was eatin` a roadkill deer?
> 
> Mornin` folks.



Mornin Nic!! Where I go up in Illinois to the inlaws is right on the Illinois river, if/when it freezes you can observe 20-30 a day sometimes. There's usually about 50,000 ducks lookin for open water that brings them there, I reckon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2012)

cheekun salat sammiches with souwa cream an union chips....this one only gets one thumb up


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Tell LilSugahPlum I said "Happy Birthday!"



I will! Thank you! 



Jeff C. said:


> Tell her Happy Birthday!!



As soon as she gets home, I'll tell her


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Nic!! Where I go up in Illinois to the inlaws is right on the Illinois river, if/when it freezes you can observe _*20-30 a day *_sometimes. There's usually about 50,000 ducks lookin for open water that brings them there, I reckon.


 WOW!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Would you believe my oldest turned 11 today?




You tell that little one I said happy borthday!!  




Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, know what you mean!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I`d love to see that many at one time. That would be something!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> cheekun salat sammiches with souwa cream an _*union*_ chips....this one only gets one thumb up


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



what??? un-ion or unyon : confused: did i spell it incorrect


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 13, 2012)

Well KEEBS, I was just keeping an eye on you and trying to keep you out of trouble !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to tell Ms. SugarPlum to tell little Ms. SugarPlum, HAPPY BIRTHDAY too!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2012)

Sugar, tell her happy b-day for me. Keebs, my friend down the road has a eagle living on his place and the nest is huge!!!! I'll get a pic one day. Well i'm gonna cut out at 12 so i can run down to Valdosta and finish my Christmas shopping. I've heard they got mustard out the ying yang down there


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2012)

life is just to short ta fish without beer!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

Doggone power outage  

On the phone with insurance tryin to get a rejected claim from my surgery straightened out


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well KEEBS, I was just keeping an eye on you and trying to keep you out of trouble !!!





mudracing101 said:


> Sugar, tell her happy b-day for me. Keebs, my friend down the road has a eagle living on his place and the nest is huge!!!! I'll get a pic one day. Well i'm gonna cut out at 12 so i can run down to Valdosta and finish my Christmas shopping. I've heard they got mustard out the ying yang down there


............ ooook.......


blood on the ground said:


> life is just to short ta fish without beer!





blood on the ground said:


> what??? un-ion or unyon : confused: did i spell it incorrect


Onion............ but I knew what you were "trying" to say, but I've been strolling thru the PF a little here lately & all this "UNION" mess has my BP up here lately........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey I've been "certified."  ^^^^^^


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey I've been "certified."  ^^^^^^



Did it hurt much, they wanting to do me


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Doggone power outage
> 
> On the phone with insurance tryin to get a rejected claim from my surgery straightened out



Hmmmm....that wasn't too bad, it was my insurance co's fault. We got on a 3 way call with the collections agency and I listened to her straighten it out


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey I've been "certified."  ^^^^^^



I feel nekkid!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey I've been "certified."  ^^^^^^


 I've always know you were certifiable.........


Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmm....that wasn't too bad, it was my insurance co's fault. We got on a 3 way call with the collections agency and I listened to her straighten it out


 good deal!


Jeff C. said:


> I feel nekkid!!


 git yo clothes on, man!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

<---------Couple Sloppy Joe's!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2012)

Deer chili !!  Think I'm gonna 'splode !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Deer chili !!  Think I'm gonna 'splode !!



Walk fast and tight!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Walk fast and tight!!



 he may have to go home early


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> he may have to go home early



I hope he doesn't sneeze!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Walk fast and tight!!





blood on the ground said:


> he may have to go home early





Jeff C. said:


> I hope he doesn't sneeze!!





I've lost 4lbs since Monday, purty sho I'm fittin to loose a couple more . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've lost 4lbs since Monday, purty sho I'm fittin to loose a couple more . . .




Don't think I'd 'loose' it any more than necessary


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2012)

I just had a epho, epitom, er uh a thought !!!  Incoming PM's !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just had a epho, epitom, er uh a thought !!!  Incoming PM's !!!



You gonna send pics?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 13, 2012)

Man this car business is a MESS. I can't wait for it to be over....

Hot dogs and monkey cheese for lunch, here. (Emily can't pronounce "macaroni" )


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Man this car business is a MESS. I can't wait for it to be over....
> 
> Hot dogs and monkey cheese for lunch, here. (Emily can't pronounce "macaroni" )



Monkey cheese..... 

What's the latest on the car stuff?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Monkey cheese.....
> 
> What's the latest on the car stuff?



Have a guy ready to pick it up tomorrow, but he's not willing to budge on his price (he says it costs extra to use the winch on the truck to pull car onto trailer, because a tire is shredded). I posted the info on Uship.com to see if any bids come in lower. They (grandparents) have half of the total the hauler wants in donations headed their way. Waiting to hear back from my grandma to see how much THEY have to add to it. Might have to talk to Rob about sending them a bit more, too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Have a guy ready to pick it up tomorrow, but he's not willing to budge on his price (he says it costs extra to use the winch on the truck to pull car onto trailer, because a tire is shredded). I posted the info on Uship.com to see if any bids come in lower. They (grandparents) have half of the total the hauler wants in donations headed their way. Waiting to hear back from my grandma to see how much THEY have to add to it. Might have to talk to Rob about sending them a bit more, too.



Bull.....they do it all the time!! If the car doesn't run they have to winch it, that's what it's for.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You gonna send pics?




Good idea, will send around 6pm !! 





Sugar Plum said:


> Man this car business is a MESS. I can't wait for it to be over....
> 
> Hot dogs and monkey cheese for lunch, here. (Emily can't pronounce "macaroni" )





I feel for ya gal !!!  



"monkey cheese"


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Bull.....they do it all the time!! If the car doesn't run they have to winch it, that's what it's for.



Exactly. The car runs just fine. Technically, it could be driven up onto a trailer, even with the wheel shredded. I called his bluff. Waiting to hear back from a few people.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Bull.....they do it all the time!! If the car doesn't run they have to winch it, that's what it's for.





^^^^^^^^^ X10



Dang ripoff !!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ X10
> 
> 
> 
> Dang ripoff !!!!!!



Yep. It's annoying. Rob is tired of hearing about it...so am I. It's Hayley's birthday..think I'll celebrate with some Rum and coke


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Exactly. The car runs just fine. Technically, it could be driven up onto a trailer, even with the wheel shredded. I called his bluff. Waiting to hear back from a few people.



10-4, I hate it I'm gonna be going right through there next Friday the 21st and coming back through on the following Fri the 28th.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep. It's annoying. Rob is tired of hearing about it...so am I. It's Hayley's birthday..think I'll celebrate with some Rum and coke






Attagal !!! 



Happy Birthday Hayley !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep. It's annoying. Rob is tired of hearing about it...so am I. It's Hayley's birthday..think I'll celebrate with some Rum and coke





Makers Mark and ice.  

You tell that little Lady I said happy birthday!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I hope he doesn't sneeze!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> I've lost 4lbs since Monday, purty sho I'm fittin to loose a couple more . . .



After its all over you may drop a couple lbs but for now them jeans are going to be tight and you will be hitting the after burner for a while


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep. It's annoying. Rob is tired of hearing about it...so am I. It's Hayley's birthday..think I'll celebrate with some Rum and coke



I know whatcha mean.....Let me know if I can help in anyway!! 

Tell Hayley we said  Happy Birfday


----------



## southwoodshunter (Dec 13, 2012)

Heeeeyyy Ya'll !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> Heeeeyyy Ya'll !!!!



Well, how you doin Wanda!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> Heeeeyyy Ya'll !!!!


 Hey Wander!!


Secret Santa Shenanigans Update.........
 The package is on it's way................


----------



## southwoodshunter (Dec 13, 2012)

hey .. what ya'll up to today??? keebs as always love your avatar...


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 13, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> Heeeeyyy Ya'll !!!!



Heeeyyyy there's that purty smile. I feel better already.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Dec 13, 2012)

aaawww U been puny ????


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 13, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> aaawww U been puny ????



Most of my life


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> hey .. what ya'll up to today??? keebs as always love your avatar...


 Thankya, hows life been treatin you?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> Heeeeyyy Ya'll !!!!





Hey you!!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Dec 13, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Most of my life



I see you are still crazy !!! lol 


Keebs said:


> Thankya, hows life been treatin you?



Been doin good, just workin & hunting.. going to hunt this afternoon when I get off at 4.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Dec 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey you!!!



Hey Nic... I will be bringing my fella to the rondyvoo in January.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> I see you are still crazy !!! lol
> 
> 
> Been doin good, just workin & hunting.. going to hunt this afternoon when I get off at 4.


 Good Luck to you!!!


----------



## kracker (Dec 13, 2012)

My day is going according to plan....


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> Hey Nic... I will be bringing my fella to the rondyvoo in January.





Save me a hug!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> Hey Nic... I will be bringing my fella to the rondyvoo in January.


 Oooohhhhgooody a new *initiation* - you haven't warned him yet, have you!??!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Dec 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Save me a hug!



I sure will... ya"ll have a Merry Christmas


----------



## southwoodshunter (Dec 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oooohhhhgooody a new *initiation* - you haven't warned him yet, have you!??!



Yes I have  He is a good ole country boy.. will fit right in.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> Yes I have  He is a good ole country boy.. will fit right in.


 Can't wait to meet him!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Most of my life







kracker said:


> My day is going according to plan....



Shoulda said something, we coulda diverted to plan B, C, or even D, if necessary


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> Heeeeyyy Ya'll !!!!




DANGIT, I just missed stawkin Wander !!! 





kracker said:


> My day is going according to plan....





Awwwww Hail, Kang Kracka !!! 




Nicodemus said:


> Save me a hug!





Will do shuga britches !!


----------



## kracker (Dec 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Shoulda said something, we coulda diverted to plan B, C, or even D, if necessary


I say plan E, all of the above:
B eer
C rown
D runkeness


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

kracker said:


> I say plan E, all of the above:
> B eer
> C rown
> D runkeness



 That's it!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> DANGIT, I just missed stawkin Wander !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kracker (Dec 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> DANGIT, I just missed stawkin Wander !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

Kang kracka.....da Granpa Kang!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


>






Whaaaaaa ???


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2012)

kracker said:


> I say plan E, all of the above:
> B eer
> C rown
> D runkeness


 I LIKE the way you think!
Got my Christmas bonus today, think I'll treat myself to a bottle!


Nicodemus said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2012)

Vacation starts in an hour and a half !!!!  

I'm gonna have TWO beers on my 22 mile trek home !! 


Dawn betta watch out tonight, feelin a lil "TINGLY ALL OVA!!!!"


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Vacation starts in an hour and a half !!!!
> 
> I'm gonna have TWO beers on my 22 mile trek home !!
> 
> ...



Better sip em slow.


----------



## kracker (Dec 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Vacation starts in an hour and a half !!!!
> 
> I'm gonna have TWO beers on my 22 mile trek home !!
> 
> ...


Shore that ain't just the chili?????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Better sip em slow.




Even at work I'm in the MON. 





kracker said:


> Shore that ain't just the chili?????






Hmmmm, mebbe . . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Vacation starts in an hour and a half !!!!
> 
> I'm gonna have TWO beers on my 22 mile trek home !!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


>










I see "Wycliff" stawkin down there . . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see "Wycliff" stawkin down there . . .


 Guess it's a good time to "skee-daddle" then, since Mud done left me again!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 13, 2012)

You ever had one of those "foolproof" ideas that was anything/everything but? 

Mini-Me's band Christmas party is tomorrow night. Figured I'd be nice and make some of those chocolate treats on a stick. Bought the molds, sticks, meltable colored chocolate, squeezy bottles and gold dust. 


Apparently, my microwave isn't heating at its best anymore. Combine that with the chilly temps and my impatience and I have about $25 worth of melted/burnt/unrecognizable CRAP in the garbage.

I'll buy cookies tomorrow.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You ever had one of those "foolproof" ideas that was anything/everything but?
> 
> Mini-Me's band Christmas party is tomorrow night. Figured I'd be nice and make some of those chocolate treats on a stick. Bought the molds, sticks, meltable colored chocolate, squeezy bottles and gold dust.
> 
> ...



They are teenagers. Just throw the box of cookies into the crowd and stand back. They wouldn't appreciate home made cookies anyway.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2012)

we're off to Hibachi Buffet!


----------



## kracker (Dec 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You ever had one of those "foolproof" ideas that was anything/everything but?
> 
> Mini-Me's band Christmas party is tomorrow night. Figured I'd be nice and make some of those chocolate treats on a stick. Bought the molds, sticks, meltable colored chocolate, squeezy bottles and gold dust.
> 
> ...


Have you ever heard of a mod named rhbama3????


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

kracker said:


> Have you ever heard of a mod named rhbama3????



Close...but bama would have impaled himself with several sticks somehow, then ate all da chocolate while sulking and suturing himself


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

<-------- Shepherds pie kind of night!

Just got informed my daughter agreed to host the employee Christmas party here on Sunday evening. She and Momma want the Jag and I to vacate the premises for several hours.....on a Sunday evenin?  

I know what it is, she don't want me and da Jag flirtin with the 20 somethins


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You ever had one of those "foolproof" ideas that was anything/everything but?
> 
> Mini-Me's band Christmas party is tomorrow night. Figured I'd be nice and make some of those chocolate treats on a stick. Bought the molds, sticks, meltable colored chocolate, squeezy bottles and gold dust.
> 
> ...


Velveeta Cheese, rotel maters, melt, + scoops= YUM!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Close...but bama would have impaled himself with several sticks somehow, then ate all da chocolate while sulking and suturing himself


I'd *almost* agree with you, but come'on, when it comes to cooking??? Wobert is awsome!!yes, I'm buttkissin for some deer jerky!


Jeff C. said:


> <-------- Shepherds pie kind of night!
> 
> Just got informed my daughter agreed to host the employee Christmas party here on Sunday evening. She and Momma want the Jag and I to vacate the premises for several hours.....on a Sunday evenin?
> 
> I know what it is, she don't want me and da Jag flirtin with the 20 somethins


 Need somewhere to roost?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Velveeta Cheese, rotel maters, melt, + scoops= YUM!!!
> 
> I'd *almost* agree with you, but come'on, when it comes to cooking??? Wobert is awsome!!yes, I'm buttkissin for some deer jerky!
> 
> Need somewhere to roost?????



That's why he'd be eatin all da chocolate stuff wiff sticks pokin out 

Might.....tryin to figger out how to stay and flirt


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That's why he'd be eatin all da chocolate stuff wiff sticks pokin out
> 
> Might.....tryin to figger out how to stay and flirt


 Dangit, I'M TRYING TO ........... oh never mind!!!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 13, 2012)

kracker said:


> Have you ever heard of a mod named rhbama3????



Trust me, Bama would've faired better with the chocolate molds. 





Jeff C. said:


> Close...but bama would have impaled himself with several sticks somehow, then ate all da chocolate while sulking and suturing himself




Naw, he'd have overheated the chocolate, had it splatter on his hand only for it to harden as his skin bubbled, tried to lick it off, burnt his tongue, turned to run for Bubbette's help, tripped over the trash can, scared Woozer sending Woozer into a blur of running brown fur scurrying for safety behind Bubbette's recliner only to hit Bama's little table turning over his last Mountain Dew Throwback causing it to spill and short out his computer. 




While Bubbette laughed the whole time.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <-------- Shepherds pie kind of night!
> 
> Just got informed my daughter agreed to host the employee Christmas party here on Sunday evening. She and Momma want the Jag and I to vacate the premises for several hours.....on a Sunday evenin?
> 
> I know what it is, she don't want me and da Jag flirtin with the 20 somethins



Too bad this isn't the weekend I have to go to 'Lanta or I'd take you and Jag out to eat.  





Keebs said:


> Velveeta Cheese, rotel maters, melt, + scoops= YUM!!!
> 
> I'd *almost* agree with you, but come'on, when it comes to cooking??? Wobert is awsome!!yes, I'm buttkissin for some deer jerky!
> 
> Need somewhere to roost?????




You are a genius. 

And Yes, Bama gets it right when it comes to cooking.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Trust me, Bama would've faired better with the chocolate molds.
> 
> 
> Naw, he'd have overheated the chocolate, had it splatter on his hand only for it to harden as his skin bubbled, tried to lick it off, burnt his tongue, turned to run for Bubbette's help, tripped over the trash can, scared Woozer sending Woozer into a blur of running brown fur scurrying for safety behind Bubbette's recliner only to hit Bama's little table turning over his last Mountain Dew Throwback causing it to spill and short out his computer.
> ...




Tbug, I am thinking that you know that fellow named Bama really well because you've got all of the bases covered it seems.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Trust me, Bama would've faired better with the chocolate molds.
> 
> Naw, he'd have overheated the chocolate, had it splatter on his hand only for it to harden as his skin bubbled, tried to lick it off, burnt his tongue, turned to run for Bubbette's help, tripped over the trash can, scared Woozer sending Woozer into a blur of running brown fur scurrying for safety behind Bubbette's recliner only to hit Bama's little table turning over his last Mountain Dew Throwback causing it to spill and short out his computer.
> 
> ...


THAT'S More Like IT!


turtlebug said:


> You are a genius.
> 
> And Yes, Bama gets it right when it comes to cooking.


Nawwww, just been around the block a time or two, that mix is always a hit! 
Ya got that right!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Trust me, Bama would've faired better with the chocolate molds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay, where'd you hide thevideo camera in my house? 


Keebs said:


> Velveeta Cheese, rotel maters, melt, + scoops= YUM!!!
> 
> I'd *almost* agree with you, but come'on, when it comes to cooking??? Wobert is awsome!!yes, I'm buttkissin for some deer jerky!
> 
> Need somewhere to roost?????



send me your addy.
I'll get some made soon. Gotta resend my secret Santa gift again anyway. The feds blew up the box because it was ticking. I thought a wind up clock was a great gift since you wouldn't have to use your phone for a clock. The postal service thinks dfferently.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, where'd you hide thevideo camera in my house?
> 
> 
> send me your addy.
> I'll get some made soon. Gotta resend my secret Santa gift again anyway. The feds blew up the box because it was ticking. I thought a wind up clock was a great gift since you wouldn't have to use your phone for a clock. The postal service thinks dfferently.


 
You juss make sure you have extra made for Frontier Days, you KNOW I'll be watching where you hide that bag!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 13, 2012)

Ya know, I just realized that all I have to do is hold off til the last week and kill a spike. 

Echols county has NO truck buck entries.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Ya know, I just realized that all I have to do is hold off til the last week and kill a spike.
> 
> Echols county has NO truck buck entries.



extra points if you shoot a button buck in the booty.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Dangit, I'M TRYING TO ........... oh never mind!!!!!!!





turtlebug said:


> Trust me, Bama would've faired better with the chocolate molds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





turtlebug said:


> Too bad this isn't the weekend I have to go to 'Lanta or I'd take you and Jag out to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> THAT'S More Like IT!
> 
> Nawwww, just been around the block a time or two, that mix is always a hit!
> Ya got that right!





rhbama3 said:


> okay, where'd you hide thevideo camera in my house?
> 
> 
> send me your addy.
> I'll get some made soon. Gotta resend my secret Santa gift again anyway. The feds blew up the box because it was ticking. I thought a wind up clock was a great gift since you wouldn't have to use your phone for a clock. The postal service thinks dfferently.





turtlebug said:


> Ya know, I just realized that all I have to do is hold off til the last week and kill a spike.
> 
> Echols county has NO truck buck entries.



Too many smilies to multi-quote


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You ever had one of those "foolproof" ideas that was anything/everything but?



Mini-Me's band Christmas party is tomorrow night. Figured I'd be nice and make some of those chocolate treats on a stick. Bought the molds, sticks, meltable colored chocolate, squeezy bottles and gold dust. 



turtlebug said:


> Trust me, Bama would've faired better with the chocolate molds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't laugh until after I posted it here so everyone else could join in.  And you forgot about Woozer knocking over the vacuum cleaner which Wobert will trip over the next day, continuing the saga.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> turtlebug said:
> 
> 
> > You ever had one of those "foolproof" ideas that was anything/everything but?
> ...


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Bubbette said:
> 
> 
> > Hey.....would y'all mind if I came down there for a couple days to shoot a pilot for a new reality show? I'm open to titles, maybe somethin like "Bubbette and Bama-Gittin'er Done"
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 13, 2012)

Back on possum patrol.  

Bait's been at the least pulling cards, comes home, no "HI HONEY" no nuttin, bypasses me, heads to bedroom and starts throwing ammo around. 

Possum gone by the time we get out there. Got the .22 mag loaded with shot so we're prepared for the zombie possum apocalypse.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Back on possum patrol.
> 
> Bait's been at the least pulling cards, comes home, no "HI HONEY" no nuttin, bypasses me, heads to bedroom and starts throwing ammo around.
> 
> Possum gone by the time we get out there. Got the .22 mag loaded with shot so we're prepared for the zombie possum apocalypse.





Now you know that all you need for a possum is a quiet sneak and a croker sack!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Jeff C. said:
> 
> 
> > I kind a like "A day in the life of an accident prone redneck."
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Now you know that all you need for a possum is a quiet sneak and a croker sack!



Kinda hard to sneak up on a possum when you got three cats clinging to you for dear life screaming "Mommy, kill the big bad mean possum" in kitty-speak.     


Seriously. 

The cats look at us like... "DO SOMETHING WOMAN".


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Back on possum patrol.
> 
> Bait's been at the least pulling cards, comes home, no "HI HONEY" no nuttin, bypasses me, heads to bedroom and starts throwing ammo around.
> 
> Possum gone by the time we get out there. Got the .22 mag loaded with shot so we're prepared for the zombie possum apocalypse.



Give RUTTNBUCK a call, I hear he's an expert on them suckas!!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't like seeing Wobbert-Woo!  name in bold. 


Makes me feel like I gotta behave myself.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2012)

i got to get to bed. Night, ya'll!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Kinda hard to sneak up on a possum when you got three cats clinging to you for dear life screaming "Mommy, kill the big bad mean possum" in kitty-speak.
> 
> 
> Seriously.
> ...



Simple fix, throw the cats in the sack first!  



turtlebug said:


> I don't like seeing Wobbert-Woo!  name in bold.
> 
> 
> Makes me feel like I gotta behave myself.





You do, cause you sure don`t want him to make a `xample outa you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Simple fix, throw the cats in the sack first!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwwww Hail.....Kang Grouch!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Give RUTTNBUCK a call, I hear he's an expert on them suckas!!


Almost the same, cept our possums are on the half shell!!



rhbama3 said:


> i got to get to bed. Night, ya'll!


Later Robert!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> i got to get to bed. Night, ya'll!



Good Night Bammer!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Awwwww Hail.....Kang Grouch!!!





  I just figured out what that Kang stuff was!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Almost the same, cept our possums are on the half shell!!
> 
> Later Robert!!



Oh yeah  

Either way, there easier to kill from a car


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Simple fix, throw the cats in the sack first!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heck, I could log out and create ten backup screen names before he picked himself up off the floor from tripping over the dog to get to his computer to hit the banded button.      


Night yall.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Heck, I could log out and create ten backup screen names before he picked himself up off the floor from tripping over the dog to get to his computer to hit the banded button.
> 
> 
> Night yall.


I might could be bribed with one of them Pecan pies to look the other way!!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Bubbette said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want them mistaken y'all
> ...


----------



## kracker (Dec 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Awwwww Hail.....Kang Grouch!!!


Awwwwwwww Haillllll.....I hand over the crown to a fellow grouch.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Heck, I could log out and create ten backup screen names before he picked himself up off the floor from tripping over the dog to get to his computer to hit the banded button.
> 
> 
> Night yall.





Night Tbug 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I might could be bribed with one of them Pecan pies to look the other way!!



Now you tell me!!  



Bubbette said:


> Jeff C. said:
> 
> 
> > How bout Bubba's Redneck ER Adventure.
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2012)

G'night y'all


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> G'night y'all


G'night Jeff!!.........You might want to sleep with one eye open!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2012)

A late night "evening youngings" from the commonwealth of Ky.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 14, 2012)

TGIF to all of you drivelers this morning !!!

Time to get up and face the day with your rears in gear.  Now bring on the coffee quick before my eyelids close again.  Heck it was 3:30AM just a few minutes ago!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2012)

Up and busy EE now the rest of the crowd seems to be looking at the inside of their eyelids.   They must not know it is POETS DAY and with out an earlier start that will never happen.  

Well maybe a waft of coffee driveling through the house will get them moving.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 14, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Hankus (Dec 14, 2012)

If ya drinkin crown an start ta feel like a kang, stop. Iffn ya don't ya prolly gonna feel like the royal punchin bag in the mornin.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 14, 2012)

mornin boyz n gurlz. DAY FRIDAY................Yay


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 14, 2012)

24.8 in the vineyard this morning !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If ya drinkin crown an start ta feel like a kang, stop. Iffn ya don't ya prolly gonna feel like the royal punchin bag in the mornin.



I can't afford "crown" !!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 14, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I can't afford "crown" !!



Didn't say it was mine, or whether I purchased it


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Didn't say it was mine, or whether I purchased it



thats the best kind.........free


mernin idjits!!! eazin even closer ta munday


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

Friday, and getting a free lunch............ steak, tater & salad......... I had a granola bar for breakfast to save room!
Hey Ya'll!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 14, 2012)

Morning y'all! Coffee!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Morning y'all! Coffee!


 You trip me out!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You trip me out!



What I do now?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 14, 2012)

Memory loss is a fine trait


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> What I do now?


 nothing new........... 


Hankus said:


> Memory loss is a fine trait


just wait 'till you get older!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2012)

I bet crowded elevators smell different to midgets.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 14, 2012)

No need to wait for aging...just have kids! That'll do it too


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

Moanin chilluns.....stayed up late for the meteorite show!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin chilluns.....stayed up late for the meteorite show!



It was pretty neat wasn't it.

Mornin peeps. My stomach been hurting ta deaf the last couple of days. Feeling better today. Just in time for the weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> No need to wait for aging...just have kids! That'll do it too


 that's true too!


Jeff C. said:


> Moanin chilluns.....stayed up late for the meteorite show!


 I sure wish they'd time them things earlier!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It was pretty neat wasn't it.
> 
> Mornin peeps. My stomach been hurting ta deaf the last couple of days. Feeling better today. Just in time for the weekend.


 I sowwy! But glad you're better now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It was pretty neat wasn't it.
> 
> Mornin peeps. My stomach been hurting ta deaf the last couple of days. Feeling better today. Just in time for the weekend.



Yes, cept when I finally went to bed, I was lookin at the head board 



Keebs said:


> that's true too!
> 
> I sure wish they'd time them things earlier!



No kiddin, why they gotta be so late?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes, cept when I finally went to bed, I was lookin at the head board
> 
> 
> 
> No kiddin, why they gotta be so late?


I used to get my lounge chair & a blanket so I could "lay out" and watch, that lookin up will get ya!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes, cept when I finally went to bed, I was lookin at the head board
> 
> No kiddin, why they gotta be so late?



No kiddin.

Back of neck neck don't like me too much today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I used to get my lounge chair & a blanket so I could "lay out" and watch, that lookin up will get ya!



I thought about that but was afraid I'd fall aspleep and wake up in the mornin frozen.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought about that but was afraid I'd fall aspleep and wake up in the mornin frozen.


 you might doze but you won't stay there that long like that........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2012)

Maaaaaaan, it felt good sleeping in this morning.  Of course Dawn runs into the dresser at 730 this morning hollering and cussin waking me up . . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maaaaaaan, it felt good sleeping in this morning.  Of course Dawn runs into the dresser at 730 this morning hollering and cussin waking me up . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought about that but was afraid I'd fall aspleep and wake up in the mornin frozen.



I thought about it too, but was afraid I wouldn't wake up


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maaaaaaan, it felt good sleeping in this morning.  Of course Dawn runs into the dresser at 730 this morning hollering and cussin waking me up . . .



Haha!  (says the one who is always running into the footboard of the bed  )

You didn't need to sleep anymore anyways. Yer burning daylight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

Had a little chuckle last night/morning while watchin for meteorites. After I had viewed several and kept sayin, "there goes one!", the Jag would say, "I didn't see it". After a few mins, I noticed he wasn't lookin up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2012)

just got caught playin air drums an sangin in my truck by 2 smowkin hawt wemonz  one was pointin an laughin to! ... that wasn't very nice  I can wear out some Blackfoot train, train song on the air drums 

datbe a goot sooowg       rightdeah!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2012)

Just cancelled our reservations at Callaway Gardens, found out you gotta WALK 'bout 10 miles to look at a buncha stoopid lights.  Ain't no way I can walk that far without spillin my drank . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> just got caught playin air drums an sangin in my truck by 2 smowkin hawt wemonz  one was pointin an laughin to! ... that wasn't very nice  I can wear out some Blackfoot train, train song on the air drums
> 
> datbe a goot sooowg       rightdeah!!!



I hate it when I miss a beat!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just cancelled our reservations at Callaway Gardens, found out you gotta WALK 'bout 10 miles to look at a buncha stoopid lights.  Ain't no way I can walk that far without spillin my drank . . .






Plus, after so many drinks they just become a blurrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just cancelled our reservations at Callaway Gardens, found out you gotta WALK 'bout 10 miles to look at a buncha stoopid lights.  Ain't no way I can walk that far without spillin my drank . . .



callaway is over priced depression anyway! stay home an do your drankin! 12 days til its all over anyway 



bet this post will draw a reaction


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2012)

kang


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2012)

dats right


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Had a little chuckle last night/morning while watchin for meteorites. After I had viewed several and kept sayin, "there goes one!", the Jag would say, "I didn't see it". After a few mins, I noticed he wasn't lookin up.





blood on the ground said:


> just got caught playin air drums an sangin in my truck by 2 smowkin hawt wemonz  one was pointin an laughin to! ... that wasn't very nice  I can wear out some Blackfoot train, train song on the air drums
> 
> datbe a goot sooowg       rightdeah!!!


My Boss caught me doing that. I was so into the song, I had my eyes closed sangin at the top of my lungs. Opened my eyes and there she stood. I could tell she was about to die laughing. She couldn't even say anything. She just walked off. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Just cancelled our reservations at Callaway Gardens, found out you gotta WALK 'bout 10 miles to look at a buncha stoopid lights.  Ain't no way I can walk that far without spillin my drank . . .



Good choice IMHO.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> kang



Awwwwww Hail.....da bloody Kang!! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> My Boss caught me doing that. I was so into the song, I had my eyes closed sangin at the top of my lungs. Opened my eyes and there she stood. I could tell she was about to die laughing. She couldn't even say anything. She just walked off.
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice IMHO.




Hope it wasn't "take this job and shove it"


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Had a little chuckle last night/morning while watchin for meteorites. After I had viewed several and kept sayin, "there goes one!", the Jag would say, "I didn't see it". After a few mins, I noticed he wasn't lookin up.


 bless his heart...........


blood on the ground said:


> just got caught playin air drums an sangin in my truck by 2 smowkin hawt wemonz  one was pointin an laughin to! ... that wasn't very nice  I can wear out some Blackfoot train, train song on the air drums
> 
> datbe a goot sooowg       rightdeah!!!


 git'en a little old fer that, ain't ya?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Just cancelled our reservations at Callaway Gardens, found out you gotta WALK 'bout 10 miles to look at a buncha stoopid lights.  Ain't no way I can walk that far without spillin my drank . . .


 I thought you rode thru, either by car or train, my oldest sis & her hubby go every year, love it!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Awwwwww Hail.....da bloody Kang!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


twain,twain....take me on out uf diss town


Keebs said:


> bless his heart...........
> 
> git'en a little old fer that, ain't ya?
> 
> I thought you rode thru, either by car or train, my oldest sis & her hubby go every year, love it!



 remember when we used ta be friends?


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just cancelled our reservations at Callaway Gardens, found out you gotta WALK 'bout 10 miles to look at a buncha stoopid lights.  Ain't no way I can walk that far without spillin my drank . . .



When ya gonna tell Mz. Dawn?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 14, 2012)

rhbama3- your SS told me your package has been shipped this morning!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> twain,twain....take me on out uf diss town
> remember when we used ta be friends?


 will this help?????? steak so big it takes 2 plates to eat my lunch............


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> will this help?????? steak so big it takes 2 plates to eat my lunch............



**POTTYMOUTH*****   man......I'm hungry again!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> will this help?????? steak so big it takes 2 plates to eat my lunch............







Payback.....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> **POTTYMOUTH*****   man......I'm hungry again!!


 It IS good!


Nicodemus said:


> Payback.....


 Oh no you don't, this is MY payback to YOU for YOURS!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It IS good!
> 
> Oh no you don't, this is MY payback to YOU for YOURS!!





ME???  I ain`t did nothin`!! I`m innercent!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> will this help?????? steak so big it takes 2 plates to eat my lunch............



goood lawd thats a dang good lookin steak!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> ME???  I ain`t did nothin`!! I`m innercent!!


     *cough*bull*cough*


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> bless his heart...........
> 
> git'en a little old fer that, ain't ya?
> 
> I thought you rode thru, either by car or train, my oldest sis & her hubby go every year, love it!





I thought you did too, but it's "Walk Night" on Mondays.

I've had 3 people tell me it's HIGHLY overrated????



Bubbette said:


> When ya gonna tell Mz. Dawn?





Told her before she left for work, she wasn't crazy about the idea either.  We're going to the mountains instead.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> goood lawd thats a dang good lookin steak!!!!


Boss cooked it to my request, I told him I wanted "almost rare", he said it was cooked 4 min's each side.......... it's good!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I thought you did too, but it's "Walk Night" on Mondays.
> 
> I've had 3 people tell me it's HIGHLY overrated????
> 
> Told her before she left for work, she wasn't crazy about the idea either.  We're going to the mountains instead.


I know sis & b-i-law don't do any walkin, that's for sure!  I've heard it's overrated too......... I haven't been in years & years........


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hellooooo.....Is this thing on???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2012)

Keebs I'd pay ya for that buttered up baked tater !!!

Dawn just took all the bread and taters out of the house and gonna give 'em away.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> will this help?????? steak so big it takes 2 plates to eat my lunch............


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

jsullivan03 said:


> Hellooooo.....Is this thing on???


 who you be?? 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs I'd pay ya for that buttered up baked tater !!!
> 
> Dawn just took all the bread and taters out of the house and gonna give 'em away.


and that was only half of it, ain't no way I can finish the steak neither! goodlawdIamFULL!


Jeff C. said:


>


 wanna come roll me outta da office for a walk?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> who you be??
> 
> and that was only half of it, ain't no way I can finish the steak neither! goodlawdIamFULL!
> 
> wanna come roll me outta da office for a walk?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs I'd pay ya for that buttered up baked tater !!!
> 
> Dawn just took all the bread and taters out of the house and gonna give 'em away.



you cant give taters away!!!! just sit back the good Lords goin ta get her!!! heathern woman


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2012)

I need to do sumpin productive today . . .


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs I'd pay ya for that buttered up baked tater !!!
> 
> Dawn just took all the bread and taters out of the house and gonna give 'em away.



Tell me it ain't so,Quack! Not the dreaded "Adkins" diet! I tried that once,and it worked purty good - I lost about 30 pounds,but I craved the bad stuff so bad,I fell off th' wagon and gained it all back.

Tell Miss Dawn to send it my way.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I need to do sumpin productive today . . .



DRANK! 

I really really LIKE Christmas bonuses. juss sayin.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> who you be??


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I need to do sumpin productive today . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> DRANK!
> 
> I really really LIKE Christmas bonuses. juss sayin.



congrats to you!! last couple of years we aint got nothin! well we did take 2 pay cuts over the last 3 years


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

I needs to git bizzy too!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey



hey.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2012)

Gotta go , be back later.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> DRANK!
> 
> I really really LIKE Christmas bonuses. juss sayin.


meeeetooooo!


jsullivan03 said:


>


whaaaaa, I couldn't see your purty eyyyeezzzz!!!!! OR "my girl"!  If it weren't for Melissa I wouldn't get to see her no more!


blood on the ground said:


> congrats to you!! last couple of years we aint got nothin! well we did take 2 pay cuts over the last 3 years


 ouch, no pay cuts - yet- but no raises in about 3 or 4 years now.


mudracing101 said:


> Hey





mudracing101 said:


> Gotta go , be back later.


 tease!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2012)

snorg tees


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I needs to git bizzy too!!



Gotta kill off the last of the etouffee first 



mudracing101 said:


> Gotta go , be back later.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> snorg tees


 Is that what it sounds like when you "snort & sneeze"??


----------



## Hankus (Dec 14, 2012)

Seein banned members is funny


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Seein banned members is funny


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 14, 2012)

Afternoon all...Happy Friday!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon all...Happy Friday!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2012)

Nothing funny or witty to say, just seen the news. Its a sad day


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon all...Happy Friday!



Hiya Bob.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon all...Happy Friday!



TGIF bones

how you doin?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Nothing funny or witty to say, just seen the news. Its a sad day


 yeah it is........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Seein banned members is funny







boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon all...Happy Friday!



AFT, High Flyer 

A'ight laundry's done, folded, and put away!! I ain't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ......................................................today

I refuse to turn on the depressing news....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> AFT, High Flyer
> 
> A'ight laundry's done, folded, and put away!! I ain't
> 
> ...



You're a good man Jeff C.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2012)

y'all have a good weekend!!

 and say a prayer for the families that lost their loved ones/children.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> y'all have a good weekend!!
> 
> and say a prayer for the families that lost their loved ones/children.



right behind ya.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2012)

Well, looky here. Awwwwww Hail Me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> right behind ya.



Awwww Hail da Queen


----------



## kracker (Dec 14, 2012)

awwwwwww hailllllll the new queen........


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2012)

Awwwl Hail the new Queen, Mrs. Hornet


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

kracker said:


> awwwwwww hailllllll the new queen........



How you feelin today, kraker?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, looky here. Awwwwww Hail Me.


----------



## kracker (Dec 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> How you feelin today, kraker?


Pretty good Jeff, thanks for asking......thinking about being one of these tonight...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

kracker said:


> Pretty good Jeff, thanks for asking......thinking about being one of these tonight...



Glad to hear it, chillin to a little Van Morrison- T.B.Sheets right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

Kracker, you ever up for a visitor or two?


----------



## kracker (Dec 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad to hear it, chillin to a little Van Morrison- T.B.Sheets right now.


I dig the toady little Irishman myself....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

kracker said:


> I dig the toady little Irishman myself....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 14, 2012)

afternoon all. I'm on call tonight. PLEEEZE don't call.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> afternoon all. I'm on call tonight. PLEEEZE don't call.



What's up brudder Neil?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 14, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> afternoon all. I'm on call tonight. PLEEEZE don't call.



Can I text?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

kracker said:


> Pretty good Jeff, thanks for asking......thinking about being one of these tonight...


 I like them kinda nights!


Sterlo58 said:


> afternoon all. I'm on call tonight. PLEEEZE don't call.


 had you on speed-dial and everything!


turtlebug said:


> Can I text?


 good one!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> afternoon all. I'm on call tonight. PLEEEZE don't call.


Does reverse psychology work for you? It never has for me. 


turtlebug said:


> Can I text?


absolutely! Call, texts, morse code, smoke signals, and yelling loud are all good!


----------



## kracker (Dec 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Does reverse psychology work for you? It never has for me.
> 
> absolutely! Call, texts, morse code, smoke signals, and yelling loud are all good!


fire extinguishers, we're gonna need more fire extinguishers


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

Think I'll shoot some squirrels tomorrow....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ya'll have a good weekend, i'm out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'll shoot some squirrels tomorrow....



I'm waiting till deer season is over for the tree rats. Got a bumper crop this year! 

Hoping to get another Doe and a big sow this weekend. With the call schedule and holiday's, this will probably be my last weekend to hunt till January.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll have a good weekend, i'm out.


 me too...............


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thinking "Doe on the 1/2 shell " along with some rice and green beans for supper tonight.


----------



## slip (Dec 14, 2012)

Sup folks ..... Dey tryin to kill me at work, i swear it.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 14, 2012)

How bad is it when the body shop knows you by name when you call and doesn't even have to ask the year, make, or model of Mini Me's car when you talk to him on the phone?  The shop even sent us a Christmas card.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'll shoot some squirrels tomorrow....



Really.? Just kiddin. I have been known to eat the little things myself. And yes we still have this one. She won't leave.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You JUST gotta see this bruise !!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really.? Just kiddin. I have been known to eat the little things myself. And yes we still have this one. She won't leave.



We had one.  Cool little pets.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really.? Just kiddin. I have been known to eat the little things myself. And yes we still have this one. She won't leave.



I had one growing up. They tend to be a one person pet and will bite anyone else. When she gets older, she's gonna decide it's time to go and will hit the tree's and leave. Fun for a while, though!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> We had one.  Cool little pets.



This is our second. H22 had one the whole time we were dating. 
That little guy in your avitar is PRECIOUS! Can't believe how big he has gotten. It's gonna be a fun Christmas.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I had one growing up. They tend to be a one person pet and will bite anyone else. When she gets older, she's gonna decide it's time to go and will hit the tree's and leave. Fun for a while, though!



You got this one PEGGED. She just stokes my hand lets me play with her Then bites and scratches the ba gee bees out of H22 and the boy. Must be a girl thing. 

GO Georgia Southern!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got this one PEGGED. She just stokes my hand lets me play with her Then bites and scratches the ba gee bees out of H22 and the boy. Must be a girl thing.
> 
> GO Georgia Southern!!!!!!!!!



The game comes on at 8pm on ESPN2!
Hail Blue!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2012)

Sometimes it is good to have a job where the daily news doesn't get to you until you get home.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The game comes on at 8pm on ESPN2!
> Hail Blue!!!!!!!



Went to Georgia Southern the year Erk went. He was my college daddy.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 14, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sometimes it is good to have a job where the daily news doesn't get to you until you get home.



Yea, Jennifer is at a horse show and just called asking what everyone is talking about. Of course, we don't watch the news much any more. It's just too depressing.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Went to Georgia Southern the year Erk went. He was my college daddy.



Mini Me is a freshman this year. She has mixed emotions about the game tonight. She doesn't want GA Southern to lose, but she doesn't want to give up a week of Christmas break for the championship game. Life's tough when you're 18.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Yea, Jennifer is at a horse show and just called asking what everyone is talking about. Of course, we don't watch the news much any more. It's just too depressing.



So true. We watch sports or cooking.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really.? Just kiddin. I have been known to eat the little things myself. And yes we still have this one. She won't leave.



Had a flyin squirrel for bout 4-5 months, then one night it just flew away forever....

Neighbors had a reglar squirrel, it crawled all over me like a tree and I told them it was gonna bite them one day. They said it had never bit them before  The gal caught it that day and it bit the ___________ out her. Daddy got bit good bout a week later, buh bye squirrel


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So true. We watch sports or cooking.



Bubba insists on Westerns ALL DAY LONG!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Mini Me is a freshman this year. She has mixed emotions about the game tonight. She doesn't want GA Southern to lose, but she doesn't want to give up a week of Christmas break for the championship game. Life's tough when you're 18.



That's 18 for ya.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I had one growing up. They tend to be a one person pet and will bite anyone else. When she gets older, she's gonna decide it's time to go and will hit the tree's and leave. Fun for a while, though!


Exactly what they do.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> This is our second. H22 had one the whole time we were dating.
> That little guy in your avitar is PRECIOUS! Can't believe how big he has gotten. It's gonna be a fun Christmas.



It is his mom's fault he is so darn cute..  The stubbornness he got from me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2012)

For the fisherman/women of the forum!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=728794


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Bubba insists on Westerns ALL DAY LONG!!!!



Oh lawd, my sisters hubby insist on Andy Griffith. 
Thank goodness mine likes sports.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> For the fisherman/women of the forum!
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=728794



If I put my name in the hat does that mean you have to take me fishin wiff you?


----------



## slip (Dec 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> For the fisherman/women of the forum!
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=728794



Very nice of you Bama, Merry Christmas.



Me, i couldnt catch a fish in a 55gal tank with a half pound of dynamite...


----------



## kracker (Dec 14, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Bubba insists on Westerns ALL DAY LONG!!!!


Bubba is wise, Bubba is smart


----------



## slip (Dec 14, 2012)

Some family up norf took cake and icing and rolled it into bite size pieces , and dipped it in chocolate.


Dear gawd almighty.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> For the fisherman/women of the forum!
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=728794



Someone will be pleasantly surprised


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

Sketti and meatballs, garlic bread, salad......


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 14, 2012)

slip said:


> Some family up norf took cake and icing and rolled it into bite size pieces , and dipped it in chocolate.
> 
> 
> Dear gawd almighty.



Dat sounds GOOOODD!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2012)

kitchen starting to smell good!
Doe on the 1/2 shell is backstrap( or roast chunks), splashed with Dale's steak sauce,cut and placed with a 1/4 sliver of onion, wrapped with bacon, skewered, and broiled 9 minutes, flipped, and broiled another 7 minutes. 
Man, it's good!


----------



## kracker (Dec 14, 2012)

y'all eat a lot better than I do....


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2012)

kracker said:


> y'all eat a lot better than I do....



Kang Kracker!!!
All Hail !!! 

Cooking ain't hard, bro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> kitchen starting to smell good!
> Doe on the 1/2 shell is backstrap( or roast chunks), splashed with Dale's steak sauce,cut and placed with a 1/4 sliver of onion, wrapped with bacon, skewered, and broiled 9 minutes, flipped, and broiled another 7 minutes.
> Man, it's good!



Sounds dang good!!



kracker said:


> y'all eat a lot better than I do....



Kang kracker......Awwwww Hail


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> For the fisherman/women of the forum!
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=728794


I left ya a message..........


slip said:


> Some family up norf took cake and icing and rolled it into bite size pieces , and dipped it in chocolate.
> 
> 
> Dear gawd almighty.


petite fors??


rhbama3 said:


> kitchen starting to smell good!
> Doe on the 1/2 shell is backstrap( or roast chunks), splashed with Dale's steak sauce,cut and placed with a 1/4 sliver of onion, wrapped with bacon, skewered, and broiled 9 minutes, flipped, and broiled another 7 minutes.
> Man, it's good!


ohlawd that sounds good!


kracker said:


> y'all eat a lot better than I do....


son, this bunch can TEACH you to eat good!


----------



## slip (Dec 14, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Dat sounds GOOOODD!!


Oh, they was.


kracker said:


> y'all eat a lot better than I do....


Only during the hollerdays.


Keebs said:


> petite fors??



Uh


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

slip said:


> Oh, they was.
> 
> Only during the hollerdays.
> 
> ...


Petit fours......... miniature cakes dipped in either icing or choc.!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

Check this out:


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 14, 2012)

Whooooooo, dat dollah sto wang sauce gots a kick to it. And I gots to go sit in a tree in the A M. Ought to be inneresting.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Check this out:


 AWSOME Idea!!!!!!!!


Hornet22 said:


> Whooooooo, dat dollah sto wang sauce gots a kick to it. And I gots to go sit in a tree in the A M. Ought to be inneresting.


 #1-where you settin in a tree?
 #2-what time you getting up to set in said tree?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Whooooooo, dat dollah sto wang sauce gots a kick to it. And I gots to go sit in a tree in the A M. Ought to be inneresting.



 



Keebs said:


> AWSOME Idea!!!!!!!!
> 
> #1-where you settin in a tree?
> #2-what time you getting up to set in said tree?



Ain't it though...haven't tried it yet!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't it though...haven't tried it yet!!


All they forgot was the whipped cream!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> kitchen starting to smell good!
> Doe on the 1/2 shell is backstrap( or roast chunks), splashed with Dale's steak sauce,cut and placed with a 1/4 sliver of onion, wrapped with bacon, skewered, and broiled 9 minutes, flipped, and broiled another 7 minutes.
> Man, it's good!



Yes, it was good!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> All they forgot was the whipped cream!



Yes indeed!!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> For the fisherman/women of the forum!
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=728794



Does that mean I should avoid the toaster oven for a little while?


----------



## slip (Dec 14, 2012)

And momma just made home made cupcakes. Somebody stop me


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Time to go to bed. Visions of trophy does are dancing in my head. Just got a good feeling about the morning!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2012)

Friday evening youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2012)

slip said:


> And momma just made home made cupcakes. Somebody stop me


  


rhbama3 said:


> Time to go to bed. Visions of trophy does are dancing in my head. Just got a good feeling about the morning!


Good Luck!!!  I'ma gonna *try* if not, I'll get there 2morrow evenin!


KyDawg said:


> Friday evening youngins.


 whoa, well hello there!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 14, 2012)

slip said:


> And momma just made home made cupcakes. Somebody stop me


I'll stop you!!.......Just let me get between you, and them cupcakes!!

I may not be able to outrun you.......But if I had a head start!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Does that mean I should avoid the toaster oven for a little while?



I still got the beard


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2012)

dang insomnia has a grip on me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> dang insomnia has a grip on me.



So you had to wake me up over it?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you had to wake me up over it?



misery loves company


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> misery loves company



I drove almost plum through the state of Misery once. All the way over to Odessa. Thats one flat state.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2012)

Doesn't look like more shut eye is going to happen this morning so I am putting on the coffee.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2012)

Mornin. Shootin at any deer that comes by today.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mornin. Shootin at any deer that comes by today.



Spikes too....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Doesn't look like more shut eye is going to happen this morning so I am putting on the coffee.







Hankus said:


> Mornin. Shootin at any deer that comes by today.







KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Spikes too....


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Spikes too....



Any deer


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Any deer



Just one?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't know if its a good thing or not, but I got the whole lease to myself this morning. Deer camp is a ghost town.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know if its a good thing or not, but I got the whole lease to myself this morning. Deer camp is a ghost town.



Dangit man!!!! Would be a perfect morning to be sitting up there waiting on some meat to pass through!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know if its a good thing or not, but I got the whole lease to myself this morning. Deer camp is a ghost town.



So you're saying you can't hunt unless there's another member driving his buggy right under your stand and then shootin hogs just over the hill from you, and driving back down to interrupt you once again?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm sitting in his spot,  lol!
Still too dark to see in this bottom. Got thick cloud cover too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2012)

Argh!!!!
Just had 14 hogs run by me about 80 yards away. Woods too thick to shoot.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Argh!!!!
> Just had 14 hogs run by me about 80 yards away. Woods too thick to shoot.



Got a new ak with a beta mag.  Can I help after deer season.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2012)

Still haven't seen a deer but I've heard 9 shots around me. Been a good morning for somebody.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just one?



Depends 



rhbama3 said:


> Still haven't seen a deer but I've heard 9 shots around me. Been a good morning for somebody.



Ain seen one, an the only shots I've heard were directed at ducks.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 15, 2012)

Late band mom night. Slept in this morning.

Muffins in the oven then it's shower and head to the woods. 


After a couple loads of laundry, work on some band fundraising stuff and watching cartoons.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Still haven't seen a deer but I've heard 9 shots around me. Been a good morning for somebody.


I am going to let you borrow my lucky horse shoe. 


Hankus said:


> Depends
> 
> 
> 
> Ain seen one, an the only shots I've heard were directed at ducks.



Happy birthday brother Hankus. : yeah:


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Late band mom night. Slept in this morning.
> 
> Muffins in the oven then it's shower and head to the woods.
> 
> ...



I'm tradin a deer hunt for a dove hunt this evenin. Good luck



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am going to let you borrow my lucky horse shoe.
> 
> 
> Happy birthday brother Hankus. : yeah:



Thanks


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Still haven't seen a deer but I've heard 9 shots around me. Been a good morning for somebody.



Eh, they are probably just shooting tin cans.....


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2012)

The only thing that my phone is good for in the woods is that now I drivel instead of nap


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2012)

Tree rats must be sleepin in.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2012)

Well.....
I could have shot some 5 pound piglkets but they aint worth a bullet. Then had 7 does run across the road in front of me. I crossed the 4 wheeler up slamming on brakes and tried to pull the rifle out but dey wuz gone by then.
In richland for a chicken basket and then back to camp for a nap.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2012)

Bammer goes hunting; part deux
Sitting in a box blind looking at a feeder 30 yards away in a small foodplot. Suns out, wind is blowing, and I've already taken off my jacket.
Oh well, at least its new scenery.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bammer goes hunting; part deux
> Sitting in a box blind looking at a feeder 30 yards away in a small foodplot. Suns out, wind is blowing, and I've already taken off my jacket.
> Oh well, at least its new scenery.



Well I'm listening to a hen purring.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bammer goes hunting; part deux
> Sitting in a box blind looking at a feeder 30 yards away in a small foodplot. Suns out, wind is blowing, and I've already taken off my jacket.
> Oh well, at least its new scenery.


 fixin to join ya......... well, not there, but here...... good luck!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2012)

I haven't seen the first squirrel today  Yesterday I couldn't run'em off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2012)

Almost . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2012)

Kang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 15, 2012)

Quacking to yourself?


----------



## slip (Dec 15, 2012)

Today, at work .. was twice as crazy as black friday could have ever thought of being. I mean, no way in hades our store could keep up. A constant flood of human bodys in that door all dang day. 8 hours of that and i am SPENT.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quacking to yourself?




mebbe . . . 





slip said:


> Today, at work .. was twice as crazy as black friday could have ever thought of being. I mean, no way in hades our store could keep up. A constant flood of human bodys in that door all dang day. 8 hours of that and i am SPENT.







Typin 'round da censor, INFRACTION !!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2012)

Settin here watchin the Idaho 'Tater Bowl, grrrrrrrrr,  ALL the commercials are about 'taters !!!



I want me a 'tater !!!! 





Ear . . .


----------



## slip (Dec 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> mebbe . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pftt...Google it den, greek mythology and all that hoopla. Itsa real werd. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Settin here watchin the Idaho 'Tater Bowl, grrrrrrrrr,  ALL the commercials are about 'taters !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are a 'tater ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Pftt...Google it den, greek mythology and all that hoopla. Itsa real werd.
> 
> 
> You are a 'tater ...



just like all of these in this post.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 15, 2012)

I like taters


----------



## kracker (Dec 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


aaawwwwwww hailllllllllllll the new kang........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2012)

No deer were killed while sitting over a field this afternoon.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Settin here watchin the Idaho 'Tater Bowl, grrrrrrrrr,  ALL the commercials are about 'taters !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sliced up some taters this morning and fried em up with onions some Tarbox bacon and a big plate of grits


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2012)

Yeah yeah, EVERYBODY makes fun  of the fat kid.


----------



## crappiedex (Dec 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Settin here watchin the Idaho 'Tater Bowl, grrrrrrrrr,  ALL the commercials are about 'taters !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hornet22 said:


> I like taters



Is yall in a bean bag chair


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> I like taters



Yo woman wuz spose to give me some digits so I'z could call and see when y'all wuz home to brang somthin by to y'all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2012)

No taters, no bread.....just chicken and rice, I'm full....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I haven't seen the first squirrel today  Yesterday I couldn't run'em off.



Y'all should hunt down here...Rob comes home with at least 5 every day... Yay.

Y'all....I decided to let Hayley have a friend over to spend the night, since her BDAY was on Thurs, so she picked a girl from her troop. I don't recall the last time I needed a Xanax to make it thru a sleepover!! This child is a spitfire. First 5 minutes in the house and she was poutin' and callin' Rob a turkey killin' jerk.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Today, at work .. was twice as crazy as black friday could have ever thought of being. I mean, no way in hades our store could keep up. A constant flood of human bodys in that door all dang day. 8 hours of that and i am SPENT.


Aaaawww da werkin man!!!!!!1


slip said:


> Pftt...Google it den, greek mythology and all that hoopla. Itsa real werd.
> 
> 
> You are a 'tater ...


 Personal Attack, PERSONAL ATTACK!!!!!! MOD'SSSSSS!!!!!!!  ohwait, nevermind..........



gobbleinwoods said:


> No deer were killed while sitting over a field this afternoon.


here neither BUT I did get a text from DougieFresh, Little Tanner killed HIS First today!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah yeah, EVERYBODY makes fun  of the fat kid.


bless yo heart.......


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yo woman wuz spose to give me some digits so I'z could call and see when y'all wuz home to brang somthin by to y'all.


If you have any more of your "experimental pickles" I'll PAY ya for them! or trade sumthin...........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Y'all should hunt down here...Rob comes home with at least 5 every day... Yay.
> 
> Y'all....I decided to let Hayley have a friend over to spend the night, since her BDAY was on Thurs, so she picked a girl from her troop. I don't recall the last time I needed a Xanax to make it thru a sleepover!! This child is a spitfire. First 5 minutes in the house and she was poutin' and callin' Rob a turkey killin' jerk.


 talkin to an adult like THAT?? Nu-uh, she won't be back!  Time to "edumuhcate" her on huntin though, while you have her!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Y'all should hunt down here...Rob comes home with at least 5 every day... Yay.
> 
> Y'all....I decided to let Hayley have a friend over to spend the night, since her BDAY was on Thurs, so she picked a girl from her troop. I don't recall the last time I needed a Xanax to make it thru a sleepover!! This child is a spitfire. First 5 minutes in the house and she was poutin' and callin' Rob a turkey killin' jerk.



I usually have so many you cain't beat'em off wit a stick 

Uh oh!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 15, 2012)

evenin peeps.....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> talkin to an adult like THAT?? Nu-uh, she won't be back!  Time to "edumuhcate" her on huntin though, while you have her!



No. She certainly WON'T be back. She's fine with huntin' as long as it's deer only.  She has a pet turkey and thinks it ridiculous to kill them. So, I asked her what they ate for Thanksgiving supper. She said "a turkey, duh. But we BOUGHT it, we didn't kill it." I informed her that someone else killed it for her. And to add to it, let her know that there are places where people raise turkeys JUST TO KILL THEM for everyone to eat  She didn't like that much...

Rob put that "turkey jerky" name calling to rest. Raised his voice at her and told her he would NOT be called names by a child and he'd drive her home tonight if she wouldn't behave


----------



## slip (Dec 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Y'all should hunt down here...Rob comes home with at least 5 every day... Yay.
> 
> Y'all....I decided to let Hayley have a friend over to spend the night, since her BDAY was on Thurs, so she picked a girl from her troop. I don't recall the last time I needed a Xanax to make it thru a sleepover!! This child is a spitfire. First 5 minutes in the house and she was poutin' and callin' Rob a turkey killin' jerk.


Put em out, turn on the water hose and lock the door. They'll survive. Worked great for my parents.


Keebs said:


> talkin to an adult like THAT?? Nu-uh, she won't be back!  Time to "edumuhcate" her on huntin though, while you have her!



If i had called any of my friends-dad a jerk ...  My parents woulda just gotten the story of how i ended up black an blue. My friends parents always got full beating rights from my parents.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I usually have so many you cain't beat'em off wit a stick
> 
> Uh oh!!



Normally, if the kids argue (and they all do after so many hours together) I'll sugar coat it when I talk to the mama's. Well, HER grandma is gettin' a full report tomorrow when she comes to pick her up. And the girl is nervous as all get out cause she knows what's comin.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Y'all should hunt down here...Rob comes home with at least 5 every day... Yay.
> 
> Y'all....I decided to let Hayley have a friend over to spend the night, since her BDAY was on Thurs, so she picked a girl from her troop. I don't recall the last time I needed a Xanax to make it thru a sleepover!! This child is a spitfire. First 5 minutes in the house and she was poutin' and callin' Rob a turkey killin' jerk.



I'd have asked her how important it was that she completed that "spend the night" commitment. Then I would have explained to her how fast I could have her back at her house if she opened her mouth in a disrespectful manner one more time. 

A couple of years ago Colin had a friend over to spend the night. About thirty minutes into it I heard all of this fussin and this kid sittin on the steps to Colins upstairs area just poutin and whining. (he was a whiny little brat anyway) So I just grabbed the "board of corrections" and stood in the door way and proclaimed loud enough for both of them to hear me, that if they couldn't figure out how to get along I was gonna beat both of their hiney's (in a little more colorful language though). That little kid must not have ever gotten spanked by his parents, cause his eyes got as bit as silver dollars and I never heard another word out of either of them..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> evenin peeps.....



peep peep..... 



Sugar Plum said:


> No. She certainly WON'T be back. She's fine with huntin' as long as it's deer only.  She has a pet turkey and thinks it ridiculous to kill them. So, I asked her what they ate for Thanksgiving supper. She said "a turkey, duh. But we BOUGHT it, we didn't kill it." I informed her that someone else killed it for her. And to add to it, let her know that there are places where people raise turkeys JUST TO KILL THEM for everyone to eat  She didn't like that much...
> 
> Rob put that "turkey jerky" name calling to rest. Raised his voice at her and told her he would NOT be called names by a child and he'd drive her home tonight if she wouldn't behave



If that ever happens again, let me know I'll brang da Jaguar over......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Normally, if the kids argue (and they all do after so many hours together) I'll sugar coat it when I talk to the mama's. Well, HER grandma is gettin' a full report tomorrow when she comes to pick her up. And the girl is nervous as all get out cause she knows what's comin.....



I bet that girl is as nervous as a cat in a room full of rockin chairs right now.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Put em out, turn on the water hose and lock the door. They'll survive. Worked great for my parents.
> 
> 
> If i had called any of my friends-dad a jerk ...  My parents woulda just gotten the story of how i ended up black an blue. My friends parents always got full beating rights from my parents.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> No. She certainly WON'T be back. She's fine with huntin' as long as it's deer only.  She has a pet turkey and thinks it ridiculous to kill them. So, I asked her what they ate for Thanksgiving supper. She said "a turkey, duh. But we BOUGHT it, we didn't kill it." I informed her that someone else killed it for her. And to add to it, let her know that there are places where people raise turkeys JUST TO KILL THEM for everyone to eat  She didn't like that much...
> 
> Rob put that "turkey jerky" name calling to rest. Raised his voice at her and told her he would NOT be called names by a child and he'd drive her home tonight if she wouldn't behave


 Go Rob!!


slip said:


> Put em out, turn on the water hose and lock the door. They'll survive. Worked great for my parents.
> 
> 
> If i had called any of my friends-dad a jerk ...  My parents woulda just gotten the story of how i ended up black an blue. My friends parents always got full beating rights from my parents.


you got good parents!


Sugar Plum said:


> Normally, if the kids argue (and they all do after so many hours together) I'll sugar coat it when I talk to the mama's. Well, HER grandma is gettin' a full report tomorrow when she comes to pick her up. And the girl is nervous as all get out cause she knows what's comin.....





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd have asked her how important it was that she completed that "spend the night" commitment. Then I would have explained to her how fast I could have her back at her house if she opened her mouth in a disrespectful manner one more time.
> 
> A couple of years ago Colin had a friend over to spend the night. About thirty minutes into it I heard all of this fussin and this kid sittin on the steps to Colins upstairs area just poutin and whining. (he was a whiny little brat anyway) So I just grabbed the "board of corrections" and stood in the door way and proclaimed loud enough for both of them to hear me, that if they couldn't figure out how to get along I was gonna beat both of their hiney's (in a little more colorful language though). That little kid must not have ever gotten spanked by his parents, cause his eyes got as bit as silver dollars and I never heard another word out of either of them..





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I bet that girl is as nervous as a cat in a room full of rockin chairs right now.........


 serves her right too!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> peep peep.....
> 
> 
> 
> If that ever happens again, let me know I'll brang da Jaguar over......



JC....... how ya be????


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Go Rob!!
> 
> you got good parents!
> 
> ...



....I think that young un is one of them yuppie kids!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> JC....... how ya be????



Ain't chure yet, let ya know later!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't chure yet, let ya know later!!



Are ya doin a little drainkin and a little thainkin'.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Are ya doin a little drainkin and a little thainkin'.....



Very little thainkin....


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Are ya doin a little drainkin and a little thainkin'.....



Be thinkin on my water weight delima


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Be thinkin on my water weight delima



cut back on the salt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Be thinkin on my water weight delima



I sent ya a formula to cipher


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 15, 2012)

I was sleeping in my dorm room the week we covered water volume and specific density.........


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2012)

what a waste of a day. Hogs to the left of me, hogs to the right of me, deer running the roads in front of me, and not one shot was heard this afternoon. 
I'm taking tomorrow off to regroup. I don't even want to look at trailcam pic's tonight. I iz tired.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ....I think that young un is one of them yuppie kids!!


I concur!


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Are ya doin a little drainkin and a little thainkin'.....


OH YEAH!!!!!


Hankus said:


> Be thinkin on my water weight delima


really??


Miguel Cervantes said:


> cut back on the salt.


Is he OLD Enough to do that????


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 15, 2012)

Wat up Timayyyyy, I'll tell da wifey you said hey, it'll make her all warm an fuzzy. WIN, WIN


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Wat up Timayyyyy, I'll tell da wifey you said hey, it'll make her all warm an fuzzy. WIN, WIN


Happy, Happy, Happy......


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Happy, Happy, Happy......



Drink, Drank, Drunk.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2012)

tree people unfriended me.....drownin in my sorrow


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2012)

Satrurday evening youngins, trying some Cold Cider tonight.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 15, 2012)

You don't need dose "tree" peeps enyway


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 15, 2012)

hey ya'll, I just checked an they ain but 3 mods on here, what ya'll wanna do?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Satrurday evening youngins, trying some Cold Cider tonight.



 Pops



Hornet22 said:


> You don't need dose "tree" peeps enyway



I heard dat...never did friend dem anyway


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Drink, Drank, Drunk.........





Jeff C. said:


> tree people unfriended me.....drownin in my sorrow





KyDawg said:


> Satrurday evening youngins, trying some Cold Cider tonight.





Hornet22 said:


> hey ya'll, I just checked an they ain but 3 mods on here, what ya'll wanna do?


bahhawaahhhhh..........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> hey ya'll, I just checked an they ain but 3 mods on here, what ya'll wanna do?


3 that you can see!!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 15, 2012)

My hunt this evening was.... well, I'm starting to think I'm actually blood related to Wobbert-Woo!  I mean, my dad was originally from Alabama.  

Mini-Me wants Tollhouse. I'm gonna make her happy and then take a hot shower and hit the sack. Bait and I have decided that since the deer walk all around the truck after I go to the stand in the mornings, I'm gonna hunt... the truck.  I'm just gonna sit behind a tree that looks down the path where we park the truck and ambush them before they get a chance to mock me. If the truck gets shot in the crossfire, tough.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> bahhawaahhhhh..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> hey ya'll, I just checked an they ain but 3 mods on here, what ya'll wanna do?



Lead the way.... 



Keebs said:


> bahhawaahhhhh..........



 Prolly peeps I never even knew...


----------



## kracker (Dec 15, 2012)

aaaawwwwww hhhhhaaaaaaaiiiiilllllll the new kang..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> 3 that you can see!!





rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


Why the sad face??........ Ya'll wasn't going to do anything anyways!!

Evening folks!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> 3 that you can see!!





rhbama3 said:


>


wha..............???????????????????


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Why the sad face??........ Ya'll wasn't going to do anything anyways!!
> 
> Evening folks!!



Pleadin my case in advance....in the event I slip up!!


----------



## kracker (Dec 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Pleadin my case in advance....in the event I slip up!!


Dangit Jeffro, you sent me down the youtube wormhole yesterday talking about Van......I spent the rest of the evening listening to him


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> wha..............???????????????????



I'm trying to look intimidating.
Grrrrr.......
Did that scare you?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm trying to look intimidating.
> Grrrrr.......
> Did that scare you?


 I mean  Yeah, yeah ya do  dont DO that to me!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2012)

kracker said:


> aaaawwwwww hhhhhaaaaaaaiiiiilllllll the new kang..........


Looks like you can add threadkiller to that title!!



Jeff C. said:


> Pleadin my case in advance....in the event I slip up!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2012)

kracker said:


> Dangit Jeffro, you sent me down the youtube wormhole yesterday talking about Van......I spent the rest of the evening listening to him



I dig the toady little Irishman too!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I mean  Yeah, yeah ya do  dont DO that to me!!!!!


got to work on my meanmugging. 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks like you can add threadkiller to that title!!


Evening, Mitch!
And AJ, and Slip.... and we have a quartet of moderation!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks like you can add threadkiller to that title!!



Awwwww Hail....Kang RUTT!!!


----------



## kracker (Dec 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I dig the toady little Irishman too!!!


Turn yo speakers up and check this out....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> got to work on my meanmugging.
> 
> Evening, Mitch!
> And AJ, and Slip.... and we have a quartet of moderation!


 You're good, promise!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> got to work on my meanmugging.
> 
> Evening, Mitch!
> And AJ, and Slip.... and we have a quartet of moderation!


Evening Robert!!........I think some of your luck has started to rub off on me!!

I've hunted prolly 10 times this year, and ain't seen a thing from the stand!!

Went out this afternoon about 2:30 to sweeten up the area in front of my stand with some of them golden nuggets, and when I walked out the back door of the house I ran one out of the backyard!!.........Maybe I should start hunting from the back deck???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> got to work on my meanmugging.
> 
> Evening, Mitch!
> And AJ, and Slip.... and we have a quartet of moderation!



Evening Bama


----------



## slip (Dec 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> got to work on my meanmugging.
> 
> Evening, Mitch!
> And AJ, and Slip.... and we have a quartet of moderation!



Hehrow


----------



## kracker (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm outta here, the fuzz is all over this place...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 15, 2012)

kracker said:


> I'm outta here, the fuzz is all over this place...



Where


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2012)

I like roasted pecans.


----------



## slip (Dec 15, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Where



Lemme know when they gone


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Robert!!........I think some of your luck has started to rub off on me!!
> 
> I've hunted prolly 10 times this year, and ain't seen a thing from the stand!!
> 
> Went out this afternoon about 2:30 to sweeten up the area in front of my stand with some of them golden nuggets, and when I walked out the back door of the house I ran one out of the backyard!!.........Maybe I should start hunting from the back deck???


I just finished looking at the last 3 weeks of trailcam photo's. There were two Does out in daylight on the 7th. Everything else is at night. The corn doesn't help, most of them ignore it anyway right now. I'm taking tomorrow off and sleep.


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Evening Bama


How's little man? 


slip said:


> Hehrow


Whattup, Slipper? 


kracker said:


> I'm outta here, the fuzz is all over this place...



We're on break right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2012)

kracker said:


> Turn yo speakers up and check this out....




Like it....gonna have to search it out.



In the meantime, I'm infatuated with this little chickadee right now!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2012)

kracker said:


> I'm outta here, the fuzz is all over this place...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> How's little man?
> 
> 
> 
> > Done passed out in the middle of his .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 15, 2012)

Lord help me, y'all....this child is about to get a but whoopin'. I can't wait til her grandma comes to pick her up tomorrow....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I just finished looking at the last 3 weeks of trailcam photo's. There were two Does out in daylight on the 7th. Everything else is at night. The corn doesn't help, most of them ignore it anyway right now. I'm taking tomorrow off and sleep.
> 
> How's little man?
> 
> ...



Wrong pic last time, need another drink 

Here:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Lord help me, y'all....this child is about to get a but whoopin'. I can't wait til her grandma comes to pick her up tomorrow....



   

Sorry, Shuga Plum....cain't help it!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2012)

I like cracklin' corn bread........


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Wrong pic last time, need another drink
> 
> Here:



Those would be good in the morning with some coffee. Dont know how good they would be with this Cider.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Wrong pic last time, need another drink
> 
> Here:



DANGGIT MAN!!! Now I gotta go get a snack.....





Jeff C. said:


> Sorry, Shuga Plum....cain't help it!!





I can't wait until 12 tomorrow.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Wrong pic last time, need another drink
> 
> Here:


mmmmmm dohnuts!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I like cracklin' corn bread........







KyDawg said:


> Those would be good in the morning with some coffee. Dont know how good they would be with this Cider.





Sugar Plum said:


> DANGGIT MAN!!! Now I gotta go get a snack.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now y'all makin me hawngry!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2012)

I reckon erybody left.....Good night y'all.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Wrong pic last time, need another drink
> 
> Here:



It is not time to make the donuts, but they sure look good.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2012)

It is getting kinda late down in The State.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 15, 2012)

About bedtime here, too. Kids are finally quiet. Time to make a drinky drink and call it a night! Someone get the lights!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon erybody left.....Good night y'all.


Naww.....I was just somewhere else



Sugar Plum said:


> About bedtime here, too. Kids are finally quiet. Time to make a drinky drink and call it a night! Someone get the lights!


Watcha drankin??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 15, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Naww.....I was just somewhere else
> 
> Watcha drankin??



whissssssssskey


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2012)

The Ky. country ham, with brown beans, cornbread and deviled eggs was pretty good tonight.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> whissssssssskey


Rum, and sprite here!!

Got a training day with the retriever club tomorrow!!

Last day of Mason's weekend visit


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> The Ky. country ham, with brown beans, cornbread and deviled eggs was pretty good tonight.


Baked Potato, and Chili here!!

Someone feel like starting a new one so we can close this one out??


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Baked Potato, and Chili here!!
> 
> Someone feel like starting a new one so we can close this one out??



I live in Kentucky and am not allowed to do such things.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I live in Kentucky and am not allowed to do such things.


Says who??..........You are as qualified as any!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2012)

I dont know how.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I dont know how.


Click on the new thread button at the top of the campfire forum.........Pick a subject. I think a tribute to the fallen in Sandy Hook would be a good one!!........Add some opening music, and don't forget to add the thumbs up for the post Icon!!


----------



## kracker (Dec 15, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Click on the new thread button at the top of the campfire forum.........Pick a subject. I think a tribute to the fallen in Sandy Hook would be a good one!!........Add some opening music, and don't forget to add the thumbs up for the post Icon!!


Good idea for a tribute Rutt. I'm thinking Eric Clapton " Tears in Heaven" might be appropriate if KyDawg dosen't have a better idea..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2012)

kracker said:


> Good idea for a tribute Rutt. I'm thinking Eric Clapton " Tears in Heaven" might be appropriate if KyDawg dosen't have a better idea..


Sounds good Kracker go ahead!!........Had to know that you would come up with the appropriate music!!


----------

